# New Girls DA Clubs Announced



## Desert Hound

http://www.ussoccerda.com/20190220-NEWS-DA-Six-New-Clubs-to-Join-Girls-Development-Academy-for-19-20-Season


----------



## Hired Gun

Takes us back out to Vegas for at least once a year for soccer...


----------



## MarkM

Hired Gun said:


> Takes us back out to Vegas for at least once a year for soccer...


Ugh.  It's so unnecessary.  What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Caltek

MarkM said:


> Ugh.  It's so unnecessary.  What a waste of time and money.


Waste of time to give a area that has no da a chance to have players play at the da level. Maybe give them a chance to keep their players home and not lose them to california clubs. That region doesn't deserve an oppurtunity?


----------



## MarkM

Caltek said:


> Waste of time to give a area that has no da a chance to have players play at the da level. Maybe give them a chance to keep their players home and not lose them to california clubs. That region doesn't deserve an oppurtunity?


It's not about DA.  It's about traveling out of state for a league soccer game regardless of league.  We (SoCal) live in an incredibly densely populated area that is terribly expensive to live.  The big plus is that we have plenty of competition locally.  We should take advantage of it.  There is absolutely no reason why SoCal teams should ever be in a league that requires traveling such long distances for ordinary league games.


----------



## Hired Gun

Region has enough talent for 2 clubs with Heat.  However, this is still youth sports and to drive out for 1 game is rediculous... If pro or college less of an issue.  ECNL does  it now with Heat - drive out for one game.  This is similar to two years ago when we traveled to Del Sol for one game.  If Heat was over in DA which they should be then the drive is not as bad if you play two games.  Maybe with Albion in this will eliminate NoCal yearly trips since they are not even in our conference - so maybe at the end of the day we are 5-6 hours of less travel...I'm assuming Heat now might lose a few players to Albion so the Slammers now really have no competition as well... As the youth soccer landscape turns....


----------



## socalkdg

Agree.  Recently looked at Maryland top 20 teams 05’s on YSR and the 100 team in So Cal is better than the 15 team(why I was looking is a whole other discussion).  No reason to drive more than 2 hours in SoCal


----------



## LASTMAN14

Can someone remind me who Albion LV were before they became an affiliate?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Website says in 2017 Inspirada FC merged with Albion LV.


----------



## shales1002

LASTMAN14 said:


> Can someone remind me who Albion LV were before they became an affiliate?


 Inspirada, LV Neon, and FC Warriors. They all merged together to form a club.


----------



## shales1002

Hired Gun said:


> Region has enough talent for 2 clubs with Heat.  However, this is still youth sports and to drive out for 1 game is rediculous... If pro or college less of an issue.  ECNL does  it now with Heat - drive out for one game.  This is similar to two years ago when we traveled to Del Sol for one game.  If Heat was over in DA which they should be then the drive is not as bad if you play two games.  Maybe with Albion in this will eliminate NoCal yearly trips since they are not even in our conference - so maybe at the end of the day we are 5-6 hours of less travel...I'm assuming Heat now might lose a few players to Albion so the Slammers now really have no competition as well... As the youth soccer landscape turns....


Congrats to Albion LV. I hope they are successful. I am sure the Albion girls are pumped, and as they should be .  Now the Southwest conference has 15 teams .  On another note, surprisingly, many players aren't interested in DA for several reasons. High school, sub rules, all the extra travel, limited avenues for exposure, just to name a few.  I know they get showcases, that's not what I am talking about.  So Slammers need not worry.  They will still have some competition out this way . Congrats again to Albion, I really hope they represent Vegas well.


----------



## BigSoccer

Will it be funded/sponsored and free for the players or will it be subsidized by the other teams of that club who aren't DA or pay to play like many of the DA teams or ECNL teams?  Are they as competitive as the other DA teams (Albion SD is midtable at best) ?  Are they getting boys DA?  Oh expansion and soccer and questions.. it all sounds like more $$$ .
I do hope it works out for all the new teams all over as it does provide opportunities for the girls.


----------



## push_up

MarkM said:


> It's not about DA.  It's about traveling out of state for a league soccer game regardless of league.  We (SoCal) live in an incredibly densely populated area that is terribly expensive to live.  The big plus is that we have plenty of competition locally.  We should take advantage of it.  There is absolutely no reason why SoCal teams should ever be in a league that requires traveling such long distances for ordinary league games.


SoCal parents like this Mark tool are snobs.  The best team by far in the nation at u18-19 is in AZ.  He probably thinks all DA showcases should only be in Socal as well.  I enjoy watching your liberal kneeling SoCal DD's cry after the ass whooping.  I imagine the conversation with the parents on the drive back is entertaining as well.


----------



## BigSoccer

push_up said:


> SoCal parents like this Mark tool are snobs.  The best team by far in the nation at u18-19 is in AZ.  He probably thinks all DA showcases should only be in Socal as well.  I enjoy watching your liberal kneeling SoCal DD's cry after the ass whooping.  I imagine the conversation with the parents on the drive back is entertaining as well.



Oh Wow...


----------



## coachrefparent

push_up said:


> SoCal parents like this Mark tool are snobs.  The best team by far in the nation at u18-19 is in AZ.  He probably thinks all DA showcases should only be in Socal as well.  I enjoy watching your liberal kneeling SoCal DD's cry after the ass whooping.  I imagine the conversation with the parents on the drive back is entertaining as well.


You enjoy watching little girls cry,  and you're lecturing others about it.  That's all we need to know.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

push_up said:


> SoCal parents like this Mark tool are snobs.  The best team by far in the nation at u18-19 is in AZ.  He probably thinks all DA showcases should only be in Socal as well.  I enjoy watching your liberal kneeling SoCal DD's cry after the ass whooping.  I imagine the conversation with the parents on the drive back is entertaining as well.


#1 in the nation according to YSR: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2259463
#1 for girls in the nation: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1868159
Tucson Red is 15 in the country, 6 in the region and #1 in the state: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2853947
I am sure they are good, but lets not lose perspective.
Not all of us take glee in seeing kids cry, but maybe that's just us.
PS  Not everyone in CA is a liberal, or an asshole.


----------



## Threeyardsback

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> #1 in the nation according to YSR: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2259463
> #1 for girls in the nation: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1868159
> Tucson Red is 15 in the country, 6 in the region and #1 in the state: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2853947
> I am sure they are good, but lets not lose perspective.
> Not all of us take glee in seeing kids cry, but maybe that's just us.
> PS  Not everyone in CA is a liberal, or an asshole.


I believe that he is referring to SC Del Sol.  They are a very good team, however they are currently seeded 2nd for the playoff and are .01667 points ahead of Real So Cal in division play.  I wouldn't say that they were the best team in the nation by far.  That is simply inaccurate.  Taking glee in young players crying does say a lot about one's priorities.


----------



## Desert Hound

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> #1 in the nation according to YSR: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2259463
> #1 for girls in the nation: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1868159
> Tucson Red is 15 in the country, 6 in the region and #1 in the state: https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=2853947
> I am sure they are good, but lets not lose perspective.
> Not all of us take glee in seeing kids cry, but maybe that's just us.
> PS  Not everyone in CA is a liberal, or an asshole.


I like youthsoccerrankings a lot. 
They are not very accurate however when it comes to ranking DA teams. Not saying that Blues team is not #1...just saying if you look at the various states where they are GDA and look at the rankings they don't make sense as it relates to GDA.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Threeyardsback said:


> I believe that he is referring to SC Del Sol.  They are a very good team, however they are currently seeded 2nd for the playoff and are .01667 points ahead of Real So Cal in division play.  I wouldn't say that they were the best team in the nation by far.  That is simply inaccurate.  Taking glee in young players crying does say a lot about one's priorities.


Yup, p_up is a SC Del Sol parent.


----------



## push_up

coachrefparent said:


> You enjoy watching little girls cry,  and you're lecturing others about it.  That's all we need to know.


Another tool with reading comprehension problems.  "Little girls."  LMAO.   U18/19 players are all.....drum roll please......ADULTS!  The REAL ass whipping is coming up on March 17th at Oak Park.  I will watch the big girls cry after the loss and then hang out in the parking lot to watch the puckered up parents stroll to their Range Rovers with their "feel the burn" bumper stickers.


----------



## Hired Gun

I do love Del Sol's style of play, the coaches are doing a great job, but be realistic, SoCal, Texas, Florida by far have the biggest talent pool in the US.  SoCal has soooo many teams/clubs in DA and ENCL that the product is watered down unfortunately... imaging how dominant a SoCal would be if there was only 2 or 3 DA/ENCL teams total... I know the population is much smaller in AZ and Nevada, but look at college recruitment for just California alone...Every showcase we go to out of state parents say the same thing


----------



## Threeyardsback

I always was under the impression that the U in U18 meant under, as in Under 18, as in minor child.  Maybe comprehension is the problem.


----------



## RedCard

My DD's team (SoCal Academy Hazell G05 which is now LA Surf Hazell) played the Albion LV 05 team in the SoCal Blues Cup right before this past season. They ended up with 1 win ( 3-1 over Rebels) and 2 loses (0-1 each vs SoCal Blues ECNL and SoCal Academy). They were pretty physical with us but I think that was due to it was the 3rd game and they had to beat us by 5 goals or something like that to have a chance to move on. But like @shales1002 said, I'm sure there will be some movement between Albion and Heat ECNL as some players/parents don't want to go DA or ECNL players/parents do want to go DA.


----------



## LASTMAN14

RedCard said:


> My DD's team (SoCal Academy Hazell G05 which is now LA Surf Hazell) played the Albion LV 05 team in the SoCal Blues Cup right before this past season. They ended up with 1 win ( 3-1 over Rebels) and 2 loses (0-1 each vs SoCal Blues ECNL and SoCal Academy). They were pretty physical with us but I think that was due to it was the 3rd game and they had to beat us by 5 goals or something like that to have a chance to move on. But like @shales1002 said, I'm sure there will be some movement between Albion and Heat ECNL as some players/parents don't want to go DA or ECNL players/parents do want to go DA.


Our girls played their G06 team at Far West Regional's last June and they played in the same manner. Only one game a day with a day off.


----------



## sdb

The 2006 coach is very enthusiastic!


----------



## VegasParent

LASTMAN14 said:


> Our girls played their G06 team at Far West Regional's last June and they played in the same manner. Only one game a day with a day off.


There were no days off at Far West Regionals last year. We played 5 days in a row.


----------



## VegasParent

sdb said:


> The 2006 coach is very enthusiastic!


That coach is at Heat now.


----------



## BigSoccer

VegasParent said:


> That coach is at Heat now.



Wasn't he a LV Heat coach before too?


----------



## LASTMAN14

VegasParent said:


> There were no days off at Far West Regionals last year. We played 5 days in a row.


I stand corrected. I can see why I thought that. No game Monday.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


----------



## VegasParent

LASTMAN14 said:


> I stand corrected. I can see why I thought that. No game Monday.


I think for u13 and up there is a day off either after group play or qtr finals.


----------



## VegasParent

BigSoccer said:


> Wasn't he a LV Heat coach before too?


No this is the first time he has worked at Heat


----------



## End of the Line

MarkM said:


> It's not about DA.  It's about traveling out of state for a league soccer game regardless of league.  We (SoCal) live in an incredibly densely populated area that is terribly expensive to live.  The big plus is that we have plenty of competition locally.  We should take advantage of it.  There is absolutely no reason why SoCal teams should ever be in a league that requires traveling such long distances for ordinary league games.


OMG, you're actually making sense.  Apparently torn ACLs and playing in the snow aren't sufficient deterrents, but a couple more hours at the airport and a $100 plane flight to Vegas to play one game has woken you up to the stupidity that is GDA?


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


Not for a league game. The majority of SoCal teams can find plenty of competition right hear in SoCal for league games. Out of state travel should be for 1 or 2 showcase/championship events.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> OMG, you're actually making sense.  Apparently torn ACLs and playing in the snow aren't sufficient deterrents, but a couple more hours at the airport and a $100 plane flight to Vegas to play one game has woken you up to the stupidity that is GDA?


Yes becaise torn ACL’s ONLY happen in GDA.  Your a moron!


----------



## socalkdg

Simisoccerfan said:


> SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


Disagree.   Top 150 2019 Winter All American watch list for High School Seniors from Top Draw shows 46 girls from California out of the 150.   30% of the girls.   Pretty strong if you ask me.  Next state is 32 from Florida, or  21%.   Those two states have 51% of the top girls.   Arizona had 3,  Nevada none.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

socalkdg said:


> Disagree.   Top 150 2019 Winter All American watch list for High School Seniors from Top Draw shows 46 girls from California out of the 150.   30% of the girls.   Pretty strong if you ask me.  Next state is 32 from Florida, or  21%.   Those two states have 51% of the top girls.   Arizona had 3,  Nevada none.


First please recognize that most of the country does not play HS soccer in the Winter so they would not be on this list.  Also DA players except for private schools are not included since they are not allowed to play.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes becaise torn ACL’s ONLY happen in GDA.  Your a moron!


"Your a moron" is an absolute classic.

I never said that ACL injuries only happen in GDA, of course.  I have said that GDA's rules significantly increase the risk, and there's really no disputing it given the wealth of information available, if you ever choose to read it.

How's all your advice on avoiding ACL injuries working out for people, BTW?


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> "Your a moron" is an absolute classic.
> 
> I never said that ACL injuries only happen in GDA, of course.  I have said that GDA's rules significantly increase the risk, and there's really no disputing it given the wealth of information available, if you ever choose to read it.
> 
> How's all your advice on avoiding ACL injuries working out for people, BTW?


I know how to stay in my lane!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Always a jerk End


----------



## BigSoccer

outside! said:


> Not for a league game. The majority of SoCal teams can find plenty of competition right hear in SoCal for league games. Out of state travel should be for 1 or 2 showcase/championship events.



Then you should coach and start your own club because that does not seem to be happening lately.


----------



## Desert Hound

outside! said:


> Not for a league game. The majority of SoCal teams can find plenty of competition right hear in SoCal for league games. Out of state travel should be for 1 or 2 showcase/championship events.


Well if you don't need to travel to play strong competition, why join DA or ECNL? You know going in those leagues travel. 

So next year just play local and play the teams you like and don't travel. Problem solved.

Nobody forces you to place your kid in DA or ECNL.

After all it is the player, not the patch right?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Yes becaise torn ACL’s ONLY happen in GDA.  Your a moron!


Doesn't ECNL need to drive to Arizona for games too? Don't you think ECNL may also try to add a club out of LV as they too are adding programs?


----------



## Blank95661

More big club leaving the DA for the ECNL.  http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/ 
I wish US Soccer could get its act together and try to build on the success of the ECNL instead of competing with it.


----------



## futboldad1

Simisoccerfan said:


> SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


And you don't consider the fact that it'd be politically unacceptable to have say 50%+ off the National Pool be from SoCal? That's how soccer work in this country and it's greenhorn to think otherwise.


----------



## MarkM

Desert Hound said:


> Well if you don't need to travel to play strong competition, why join DA or ECNL? You know going in those leagues travel.
> 
> So next year just play local and play the teams you like and don't travel. Problem solved.
> 
> Nobody forces you to place your kid in DA or ECNL.
> 
> After all it is the player, not the patch right?


That's not a good argument.  That's just a way of not addressing a problem.  It's like telling a NBA player not to advocate for a  good change in league rules or policy because the NBA player can always play in another league somewhere in the world.


----------



## davin

Crossfire Premier has chosen to leave GDA completely and go all-in ECNL. Confirmed today.

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/


----------



## MarkM

Blank95661 said:


> More big club leaving the DA for the ECNL.  http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/
> I wish US Soccer could get its act together and try to build on the success of the ECNL instead of competing with it.


That's great that Crossfire Premier is fully funding the teams and it looks like only one team per age group.  Hopefully they continue to fund beyond 2019-2020.  Big score for ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Doesn't ECNL need to drive to Arizona for games too? Don't you think ECNL may also try to add a club out of LV as they too are adding programs?


Those pesky little facts that are always getting in the way of his arguments.


----------



## End of the Line

Simisoccerfan said:


> Always a jerk End


What happened to your daughter is unfortunate, and I wish her a speedy and complete recovery.  That said, you can try to paint me as the villain all you want, but we both know how this started. http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/re-entry.15978/page-2#post-223268.


----------



## socalkdg

Simisoccerfan said:


> First please recognize that most of the country does not play HS soccer in the Winter so they would not be on this list.  Also DA players except for private schools are not included since they are not allowed to play.


The list included DA, ECNL, and any other league players.   But you were correct some girls were being excluded due to the Winter/Fall/Spring breakdown.

So I looked at 4 star rated and higher 2019 grads.  20% were California,  Texas has 9%,  Florida has 6%,  Everyone else 5% or below.  Nevada has 4% and Arizona has 1%.  No way around it,  California is the hotbed for soccer.


----------



## vegasguy

socalkdg said:


> The list included DA, ECNL, and any other league players.   But you were correct some girls were being excluded due to the Winter/Fall/Spring breakdown.
> 
> So I looked at 4 star rated and higher 2019 grads.  20% were California,  Texas has 9%,  Florida has 6%,  Everyone else 5% or below.  Nevada has 4% and Arizona has 1%.  No way around it,  California is the hotbed for soccer.


And a larger density of kids playing the game so yes the %s weigh in SoCal's favor.  Take the percent and drill down farther to how many total are playing in club settings and then the percentages of 4star athletes for 2019.  This would give you a better barometer by population playing.  I don't know the answer it is just a thought.   Maybe FL has a higher percentage or maybe TX or maybe CA holds is lead.  who knows.


----------



## Playmaker38

End of the Line said:


> "Your a moron" is an absolute classic.
> 
> I never said that ACL injuries only happen in GDA, of course.  I have said that GDA's rules significantly increase the risk, and there's really no disputing it given the wealth of information available, if you ever choose to read it.
> 
> How's all your advice on avoiding ACL injuries working out for people, BTW?



There is a way to dispute it.. gather evidence of the amount of ACL injuries in the girls DA and compare it to similar leagues. One big thing you are missing with the DA is that many teams have access to a strength and conditioning coach as 1 of their 4 nights of training. (Some, not all)

I would say, a purely anecdotal experience, that the DA, from trainings and games observed, has had less injuries than my observations of other league play and tournament games. 

There are no statistics to align with your argument because you haven’t factored in preventative measures. But go ahead with your “catch all” studies that feed your bias.


----------



## foreveryoung

Blank95661 said:


> More big club leaving the DA for the ECNL.  http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/
> I wish US Soccer could get its act together and try to build on the success of the ECNL instead of competing with it.


If they were really acting like non-profits and it really was all about the kids there could be A LOT more working together and less competition among ALL the clubs and organizations.  Why not work together towards one overarching mission of growing soccer and the youth they "serve" versus the approach they take now with marketing, recruiting, competing for kids, leagues, etc.  There's enough of a demand for youth soccer that collaborating and working together could serve all the clubs and youth better than how it works now,  especially in So Cal.


----------



## socalkdg

vegasguy said:


> And a larger density of kids playing the game so yes the %s weigh in SoCal's favor.  Take the percent and drill down farther to how many total are playing in club settings and then the percentages of 4star athletes for 2019.  This would give you a better barometer by population playing.  I don't know the answer it is just a thought.   Maybe FL has a higher percentage or maybe TX or maybe CA holds is lead.  who knows.


California has 12% of the population of the United States, Texas 9%, Florida 6%, so based on that only California is out performing it's percentage of quality players out of the three largest states. 20% top recruits for California based off of 12% population.  Feel good your daughters are playing soccer in California.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

MarkM said:


> That's great that Crossfire Premier is fully funding the teams and it looks like only one team per age group.  Hopefully they continue to fund beyond 2019-2020.  Big score for ECNL.


Not sure you can say fully funding.  Article says "fully funding all ECNL travel expenses"...which doesn't look to be a lot since it looks like ECNL is trying to build up a Pac NW division.  Crossfire have it tough regardless with limited competition in their area and having to travel to Nor Cal.


----------



## vegasguy

socalkdg said:


> California has 12% of the population of the United States, Texas 9%, Florida 6%, so based on that only California is out performing it's percentage of quality players out of the three largest states. 20% top recruits for California based off of 12% population.  Feel good your daughters are playing soccer in California.



That is fuzzy math but OK.


----------



## socalkdg

vegasguy said:


> That is fuzzy math but OK.


Still better than common core.


----------



## End of the Line

Playmaker38 said:


> There is a way to dispute it.. gather evidence of the amount of ACL injuries in the girls DA and compare it to similar leagues. One big thing you are missing with the DA is that many teams have access to a strength and conditioning coach as 1 of their 4 nights of training. (Some, not all)
> 
> I would say, a purely anecdotal experience, that the DA, from trainings and games observed, has had less injuries than my observations of other league play and tournament games.
> 
> There are no statistics to align with your argument because you haven’t factored in preventative measures. But go ahead with your “catch all” studies that feed your bias.


My god, please just speak with an expert.

As for your point about the handful of clubs that do things right, it's great if you or your daughter's club have the financial resources and dedication necessary to ensure that your kid has appropriate access to strength and conditioning coaching and other preventative measure to help ameliorate the risk associated with GDA's unnecessary rules, but I'm not talking about what is an idealistic fantasy world for most of the kids who play in the GDA.  You're essentially arguing that Russian roulette is fine because kids at some GDA clubs are playing it with only 2 bullets in the chamber instead of the usual 4 bullets at most GDA clubs.

Do me a favor and compare the clubs that USSF is bringing in to replace the real clubs that have left - big clubs that generally do things right like PDA, FC Stars, Boston Breakers, Slammers, Eclipse, Crossfire, Michigan Hawks, plus NYCFC which will apparently be next to give notice.  The clubs that are leaving have the financial resources to help limit the risk, while the clubs that are coming mostly do not.  Seriously, you can't look at these two lists and say with a straight face that USSF is even remotely concerned about the health or safety of its players, let alone that its member clubs are implementing an appropriate curriculum and have the financial resources to pay competent staff needed to ameliorate the rules that make GDA dangerous.  Shoot, many of the clubs that USSF is bringing in can't even field teams in every age group.  In the end, what you're left with rules for most GDA players that are dangerous and zero appropriate "preventative measures", let alone adequate ones that might conceivably justify the risk.   

Regardless, this will soon be a moot point because GDA is in a death spiral.


----------



## Playmaker38

End of the Line said:


> My god, please just speak with an expert.
> 
> As for your point about the handful of clubs that do things right, it's great if you or your daughter's club have the financial resources and dedication necessary to ensure that your kid has appropriate access to strength and conditioning coaching and other preventative measure to help ameliorate the risk associated with GDA's unnecessary rules, but I'm not talking about what is an idealistic fantasy world for most of the kids who play in the GDA.  You're essentially arguing that Russian roulette is fine because kids at some GDA clubs are playing it with only 2 bullets in the chamber instead of the usual 4 bullets at most GDA clubs.
> 
> Do me a favor and compare the clubs that USSF is bringing in to replace the real clubs that have left - big clubs that generally do things right like PDA, FC Stars, Boston Breakers, Slammers, Eclipse, Crossfire, Michigan Hawks, plus NYCFC which will apparently be next to give notice.  The clubs that are leaving have the financial resources to help limit the risk, while the clubs that are coming mostly do not.  Seriously, you can't look at these two lists and say with a straight face that USSF is even remotely concerned about the health or safety of its players, let alone that its member clubs are implementing an appropriate curriculum and have the financial resources to pay competent staff needed to ameliorate the rules that make GDA dangerous.  Shoot, many of the clubs that USSF is bringing in can't even field teams in every age group.  In the end, what you're left with rules for most GDA players that are dangerous and zero appropriate "preventative measures", let alone adequate ones that might conceivably justify the risk.
> 
> Regardless, this will soon be a moot point because GDA is in a death spiral.


I’ll put your hate for the DA aside and ask you to go off on another rant. What do your studies, stats and figures say about high school soccer cramming 20+ games into <3 months?

Where players who are actually somewhat decent will take on more of a load in 80 minutes (let’s be real the best ones aren’t coming out very often) than on a DA team where their teammates can share the workload with them. These players also don’t have access to strength and conditioning coaches, they are often coached by teachers or club coaches with little coaching education (not that this is a be all end all but it shows investment in the game) they couldn’t spell periodization if you asked them to and they train between games every week because they know they have to win to keep their job. 

Do you have stats on the safety of this? Because my, doesn’t enjoy reading articles to prove me right in internet arguments brain, computes that this would be a greater risk to players than 4 nights a week of structured training based on periodization and 90 minutes up to twice on a weekend. 

But I’m just a lowly person who still doesn’t know what ameliorate means.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Playmaker38 said:


> I’ll put your hate for the DA aside and ask you to go off on another rant. What do your studies, stats and figures say about high school soccer cramming 20+ games into <3 months?
> 
> Where players who are actually somewhat decent will take on more of a load in 80 minutes (let’s be real the best ones aren’t coming out very often) than on a DA team where their teammates can share the workload with them. These players also don’t have access to strength and conditioning coaches, they are often coached by teachers or club coaches with little coaching education (not that this is a be all end all but it shows investment in the game) they couldn’t spell periodization if you asked them to and they train between games every week because they know they have to win to keep their job.
> 
> Do you have stats on the safety of this? Because my, doesn’t enjoy reading articles to prove me right in internet arguments brain, computes that this would be a greater risk to players than 4 nights a week of structured training based on periodization and 90 minutes up to twice on a weekend.
> 
> But I’m just a lowly person who still doesn’t know what ameliorate means.


Don’t waste your time!  I’ve asked him that question (and several others that invalidate his argument) to which there is nothing but silence or deflection.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Don’t waste your time!  I’ve asked him that question (and several others that invalidate his argument) to which there is nothing but silence or deflection.


Just glad the whole ad hominem period is over.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati

Simisoccerfan said:


> SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


I disagree. It is abundant with talent. What I would say is that the talent is not cultivated nearly as well as it could be. Too many coaches focused of the archaic mantra of size and speed.


----------



## dreamz

And so it begins. Crossfire Premier out of DA for "all-in" ECNL. Who's next? 
Beware the SoCal exodus may be coming
http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/


----------



## Kicknit22

Simisoccerfan said:


> SoCal is not as strong in talent as we all think it is .  Just look at how few girls from SoCal are in the US National team pools.  There are plenty of teams worth playing outside of SoCal at all ages.


I think that speaks more of the ineptitude of those charged with selecting teams, than the balance of talent.  I fairly confident an ALL SoCal U17 or U18 team could outplay the current rosters for both.  That’s not to denigrate the talent of anywhere else. Just sayin.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I disagree. It is abundant with talent. What I would say is that the talent is not cultivated nearly as well as it could be. Too many coaches focused of the archaic mantra of size and speed.


Wow! I never agree with you. Nice post. Especially for the ex-prez.


----------



## Lambchop

End of the Line said:


> My god, please just speak with an expert.
> 
> As for your point about the handful of clubs that do things right, it's great if you or your daughter's club have the financial resources and dedication necessary to ensure that your kid has appropriate access to strength and conditioning coaching and other preventative measure to help ameliorate the risk associated with GDA's unnecessary rules, but I'm not talking about what is an idealistic fantasy world for most of the kids who play in the GDA.  You're essentially arguing that Russian roulette is fine because kids at some GDA clubs are playing it with only 2 bullets in the chamber instead of the usual 4 bullets at most GDA clubs.
> 
> Do me a favor and compare the clubs that USSF is bringing in to replace the real clubs that have left - big clubs that generally do things right like PDA, FC Stars, Boston Breakers, Slammers, Eclipse, Crossfire, Michigan Hawks, plus NYCFC which will apparently be next to give notice.  The clubs that are leaving have the financial resources to help limit the risk, while the clubs that are coming mostly do not.  Seriously, you can't look at these two lists and say with a straight face that USSF is even remotely concerned about the health or safety of its players, let alone that its member clubs are implementing an appropriate curriculum and have the financial resources to pay competent staff needed to ameliorate the rules that make GDA dangerous.  Shoot, many of the clubs that USSF is bringing in can't even field teams in every age group.  In the end, what you're left with rules for most GDA players that are dangerous and zero appropriate "preventative measures", let alone adequate ones that might conceivably justify the risk.
> 
> Regardless, this will soon be a moot point because GDA is in a death spiral.


When clubs leave GDA it is all about the $!  Loss of revenue from tournaments, cost of fields etc. etc. etc.  Oh and they want their players to play high school soccer, they all want to play for that patch!


----------



## End of the Line

Playmaker38 said:


> I’ll put your hate for the DA aside and ask you to go off on another rant. What do your studies, stats and figures say about high school soccer cramming 20+ games into <3 months?
> 
> Where players who are actually somewhat decent will take on more of a load in 80 minutes (let’s be real the best ones aren’t coming out very often) than on a DA team where their teammates can share the workload with them. These players also don’t have access to strength and conditioning coaches, they are often coached by teachers or club coaches with little coaching education (not that this is a be all end all but it shows investment in the game) they couldn’t spell periodization if you asked them to and they train between games every week because they know they have to win to keep their job.
> 
> Do you have stats on the safety of this? Because my, doesn’t enjoy reading articles to prove me right in internet arguments brain, computes that this would be a greater risk to players than 4 nights a week of structured training based on periodization and 90 minutes up to twice on a weekend.
> 
> But I’m just a lowly person who still doesn’t know what ameliorate means.


It sounds like you have things covered.  The articles and studies that you're using to support your position are highly compelling.


----------



## Dos Equis

Lambchop said:


> When clubs leave GDA it is all about the $!  Loss of revenue from tournaments, cost of fields etc. etc. etc.  Oh and they want their players to play high school soccer, they all want to play for that patch!


If this string of cliches is meant as a jest, well done.

Clubs leave DA for one primary reason  -- control.   In the USSDA, the federation is ultimately in control of your best team's and players.  In the ECNL, the DOC's and coaches are the ones who are in control.  Both make decisions that serve their own interests.  This issue is not unique to the girls side, there is talk about defections rom the DA on the boys side as well by MLS clubs, who want more control of the USSDA schedule.  

We can honestly debate the merits of each league and their policies, and perhaps even argue who is better suited to be in control, but characterizing one group as having more nefarious motivations is imprudent.  They are both acting in their own self-interest, and it is up to us to determine whose align best with our own (and specifically, those of our players).


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> It sounds like you have things covered.  The articles and studies that you're using to support your position are highly compelling.


Still haven’t answered a single question.......


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> Still haven’t answered a single question.......


That's rich.  If you'd read the articles and studies I previously posted here, you'd already know the answer to your question about playing 20 games in 3 months, which is it has negligible impact on ACL injury risk.  I have literally asked people here at least 5 times (including you) to provide some support for the proposition that the studies I have posted are wrong and the GDA policies that I have criticized are not dangerous, and not a single person has been able to step up to the plate.  Not one.  I can only speculate about how much time you and others have spent trolling the internet unsuccessfully trying to find something that doesn't exist except, perhaps, on Info Wars.

Regardless, your comparison of HS soccer to GDA is a false one.  Whether many HS soccer programs have flaws has nothing to do with whether GDA rules that are unnecessary and dangerous, and whether the GDA rules should be modified to protect the safety and interests of the players.  I'm sorry your daughter's HS lacks access to strength and conditioning coaches and has a moron for a coach, but that is by no means a universal problem.  I am sorry your daughter's GDA teammates don't play hard during games, but that is also not a universal problem even assuming it's ever true.  You're also comparing GDA to the wrong thing.  You should be comparing GDA to its actual competitor, ECNL, which you aren't because you know ECNL is a better platform in virtually every respect.

It's clear you haven't read anything I've posted.  It's clear you haven't read anything at all about ACL injury avoidance and aren't serious or sincere about discussing it.  GDA sycophants like yourself are no different than anti-vaxers; you use the same specious tactics to change the subject by making straw man arguments and personal attacks to distract from proven science that isn't even remotely controversial.  Feel free to get back to me if you ever get serious and have some support for what you're saying.  Until then, carry on rearranging the deck chairs on the USSF Titanic.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> That's rich.  If you'd read the articles and studies I previously posted here, you'd already know the answer to your question about playing 20 games in 3 months, which is it has negligible impact on ACL injury risk.  I have literally asked people here at least 5 times (including you) to provide some support for the proposition that the studies I have posted are wrong and the GDA policies that I have criticized are not dangerous, and not a single person has been able to step up to the plate.  Not one.  I can only speculate about how much time you and others have spent trolling the internet unsuccessfully trying to find something that doesn't exist except, perhaps, on Info Wars.
> 
> Regardless, your comparison of HS soccer to GDA is a false one.  Whether many HS soccer programs have flaws has nothing to do with whether GDA rules that are unnecessary and dangerous, and whether the GDA rules should be modified to protect the safety and interests of the players.  I'm sorry your daughter's HS lacks access to strength and conditioning coaches and has a moron for a coach, but that is by no means a universal problem.  I am sorry your daughter's GDA teammates don't play hard during games, but that is also not a universal problem even assuming it's ever true.  You're also comparing GDA to the wrong thing.  You should be comparing GDA to its actual competitor, ECNL, which you aren't because you know ECNL is a better platform in virtually every respect.
> 
> It's clear you haven't read anything I've posted.  It's clear you haven't read anything at all about ACL injury avoidance and aren't serious or sincere about discussing it.  GDA sycophants like yourself are no different than anti-vaxers; you use the same specious tactics to change the subject by making straw man arguments and personal attacks to distract from proven science that isn't even remotely controversial.  Feel free to get back to me if you ever get serious and have some support for what you're saying.  Until then, carry on rearranging the deck chairs on the USSF Titanic.


You know nothing about me, my history or my knowledge of ACL injury and prevention.  Just because my DD is in GDA, doesn’t mean I don’t see the flaws. It means I followed a coach and a program that my Dd and I agreed was the best path for her.   A program that works with Cedar-Sinai Ketlan & Jobe Institute on injury prevention and treatment (maybe you’ve heard of them and assume you know more than them too).  

Back to your “studies”......as more than one poster has said, the studies are valid, no doubt. But they don’t support your argument....they also contradict it.  You can’t simply omit the sections that aren’t in line with your position unless you yourself just didn’t read the whole thing.

The assumptions you make and the way you “took SIMI behind the woodshed” make you my favorite kind of A-hole.  

Learn to stay in your lane, that’s how you avoid accidents.


----------



## Lightning Red

dreamz said:


> And so it begins. Crossfire Premier out of DA for "all-in" ECNL. Who's next?
> Beware the SoCal exodus may be coming
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/


Crossfire just got smoked last weekend by LAGSD DA & Surf DA.


dreamz said:


> And so it begins. Crossfire Premier out of DA for "all-in" ECNL. Who's next?
> Beware the SoCal exodus may be coming
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/02/22/crossfire-premier-is-all-in-for-2019-20/


BTW, Crossfire just got smoked last weekend by LAGSD DA & Surf DA at every age group. 
0-7-1 on the weekend.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> You know nothing about me, my history or my knowledge of ACL injury and prevention.  Just because my DD is in GDA, doesn’t mean I don’t see the flaws. It means I followed a coach and a program that my Dd and I agreed was the best path for her.   A program that works with Cedar-Sinai Ketlan & Jobe Institute on injury prevention and treatment (maybe you’ve heard of them and assume you know more than them too).
> 
> Back to your “studies”......as more than one poster has said, the studies are valid, no doubt. But they don’t support your argument....they also contradict it.  You can’t simply omit the sections that aren’t in line with your position unless you yourself just didn’t read the whole thing.
> 
> The assumptions you make and the way you “took SIMI behind the woodshed” make you my favorite kind of A-hole.
> 
> Learn to stay in your lane, that’s how you avoid accidents.


Great.  Since I was mistaken about you not having read the articles and studies, please cite the provisions that contradict what I'm saying.   What do your experts at Cedar-Sinai have to say about 14 year old girls being forced to play 90 straight minutes?  About being force to train 4x a week for 11 months in one sport by the time they're 13?  What do they say about the pill, which was apparently the main trigger that led Simi to take himself out to the woodshed?  Have you asked them how GDA substitution rules and practice requirements stack up to ECNL's more flexible rules?  Do they believe that forcing kids to play 90 straight minutes is worth the risk because it is going to make the difference between playing for UCLA and SDSU?  SDSU and nowhere?  Seriously, it is truly amazing the lengths to which people will go to defend a no-reentry rule that has no rational basis to exist in the first place.

I get it if GDA is the only realistic path for your kid so long as you go into with your eyes open.  I hope the kids at Salvo FC and all the other quality clubs in GDA have access to Cedar-Sinai too.


----------



## Playmaker38

End of the Line said:


> Great.  Since I was mistaken about you not having read the articles and studies, please cite the provisions that contradict what I'm saying.   What do your experts at Cedar-Sinai have to say about 14 year old girls being forced to play 90 straight minutes?  About being force to train 4x a week for 11 months in one sport by the time they're 13?  What do they say about the pill, which was apparently the main trigger that led Simi to take himself out to the woodshed?  Have you asked them how GDA substitution rules and practice requirements stack up to ECNL's more flexible rules?  Do they believe that forcing kids to play 90 straight minutes is worth the risk because it is going to make the difference between playing for UCLA and SDSU?  SDSU and nowhere?  Seriously, it is truly amazing the lengths to which people will go to defend a no-reentry rule that has no rational basis to exist in the first place.
> 
> I get it if GDA is the only realistic path for your kid so long as you go into with your eyes open.  I hope the kids at Salvo FC and all the other quality clubs in GDA have access to Cedar-Sinai too.



I think you might need to put your reading glasses on. Nobody here is touting the DA as a flawless system. Just your argument that it is the worst thing that has ever happened to Women’s soccer. 

There is literally nothing forcing players to play 90 minutes. Those who are capable do, substitution rules allow for 7 subs except for the oldest age group. So, the DA has made a provision whereby only 3 field players are actually required to play the whole game. 

There is nothing forcing players to train the 4 days a week. It just requires that the clubs make the 4 days a week available. A lot of clubs have taken it on themselves to make one of these 4 days a strength and conditioning day, or a film session, this is a positive so stop trying to make it a negative. 

There are 100% flaws to the DA, as there is with everything, but there are also flaws in your argument as you’re making the facts suit your agenda, where these facts also apply to other areas of the sport such as high school soccer. 

I imagine given your proclivity to use medical articles to dictate how you approach the game (one would guess every other aspect of life too) that your child has never once headed a ball and is banned from ever doing so.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> Great.  Since I was mistaken about you not having read the articles and studies, please cite the provisions that contradict what I'm saying.   What do your experts at Cedar-Sinai have to say about 14 year old girls being forced to play 90 straight minutes?  About being force to train 4x a week for 11 months in one sport by the time they're 13?  What do they say about the pill, which was apparently the main trigger that led Simi to take himself out to the woodshed?  Have you asked them how GDA substitution rules and practice requirements stack up to ECNL's more flexible rules?  Do they believe that forcing kids to play 90 straight minutes is worth the risk because it is going to make the difference between playing for UCLA and SDSU?  SDSU and nowhere?  Seriously, it is truly amazing the lengths to which people will go to defend a no-reentry rule that has no rational basis to exist in the first place.
> 
> I get it if GDA is the only realistic path for your kid so long as you go into with your eyes open.  I hope the kids at Salvo FC and all the other quality clubs in GDA have access to Cedar-Sinai too.


Your ignorance is dumbfounding!


----------



## GoDawgs!

Hey Wa parent here. Mostly lurking.
@End of the Line sounds like the douchebag
named Triple Play we had at our former Wa site. 
Same arguments, same MO. This guy had over 
9,000 posts. Since our site is down, this guy
probably came over to harass you Cali folks.
If our site was up, I would cut and paste the
almost exact responses. 

He doesn't have a kid that plays or anything.
I suspect he is one of the homeless guys at our
public libraries with nothign better to do. 
Ticks me off when people are really
trying to help out other parents and we have
knuckleheads like this guy stirring up trouble.
Seek some help. 
Go Huskies!


----------



## Up North

GoDawgs! said:


> Hey Wa parent here. Mostly lurking.
> @End of the Line sounds like the douchebag
> named Triple Play we had at our former Wa site.
> Same arguments, same MO. This guy had over
> 9,000 posts. Since our site is down, this guy
> probably came over to harass you Cali folks.
> If our site was up, I would cut and paste the
> almost exact responses.
> 
> He doesn't have a kid that plays or anything.
> I suspect he is one of the homeless guys at our
> public libraries with nothign better to do.
> Ticks me off when people are really
> trying to help out other parents and we have
> knuckleheads like this guy stirring up trouble.
> Seek some help.
> Go Huskies!


Fellow NW lurker here - I don't recall Tripleplay being so anti-GDA, but you could be right.  As long as we can avoid the "if only we had the best athletes" discussion on still another forum, we'll be alright.

Go Ducks!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Up North said:


> Fellow NW lurker here - I don't recall Tripleplay being so anti-GDA, but you could be right.  As long as we can avoid the "if only we had the best athletes" discussion on still another forum, we'll be alright.
> 
> Go Ducks!


You two are a hoot! Love the NW banter. Good to know that this individual has been outed. Also, great timing on your first post. It was well timed.


----------



## LASTMAN14

GoDawgs! said:


> Hey Wa parent here. Mostly lurking.
> @End of the Line sounds like the douchebag
> named Triple Play we had at our former Wa site.
> Same arguments, same MO. This guy had over
> 9,000 posts. Since our site is down, this guy
> probably came over to harass you Cali folks.
> If our site was up, I would cut and paste the
> almost exact responses.
> 
> He doesn't have a kid that plays or anything.
> I suspect he is one of the homeless guys at our
> public libraries with nothign better to do.
> Ticks me off when people are really
> trying to help out other parents and we have
> knuckleheads like this guy stirring up trouble.
> Seek some help.
> Go Huskies!


How long has your forum been down?


----------



## Up North

LASTMAN14 said:


> How long has your forum been down?


Too long - in Washington forum's absence, all we have is the talking-soccer toilet bowl for Oregon.  No es bueno.


----------



## End of the Line

Playmaker38 said:


> I think you might need to put your reading glasses on. Nobody here is touting the DA as a flawless system. Just your argument that it is the worst thing that has ever happened to Women’s soccer.
> 
> There is literally nothing forcing players to play 90 minutes. Those who are capable do, substitution rules allow for 7 subs except for the oldest age group. So, the DA has made a provision whereby only 3 field players are actually required to play the whole game.
> 
> There is nothing forcing players to train the 4 days a week. It just requires that the clubs make the 4 days a week available. A lot of clubs have taken it on themselves to make one of these 4 days a strength and conditioning day, or a film session, this is a positive so stop trying to make it a negative.
> 
> There are 100% flaws to the DA, as there is with everything, but there are also flaws in your argument as you’re making the facts suit your agenda, where these facts also apply to other areas of the sport such as high school soccer.
> 
> I imagine given your proclivity to use medical articles to dictate how you approach the game (one would guess every other aspect of life too) that your child has never once headed a ball and is banned from ever doing so.


All hat, no cattle.  Still nothing but personal attacks and deflection.  That said, I will consider your statement that GDA isn't flawless to constitute progress.  Since you're at least willing to concede that GDA has flaws, how do you feel about GDA eliminating the HS ban?

Let me also give a warm welcome to the WA newcomers.  Now that the issue of GDA rules increasing knee injury risk is about to become a moot point in WA, do you fellas have an opinion on the pill as a means of reducing ACL injury risk?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Up North said:


> Too long - in Washington forum's absence, all we have is the talking-soccer toilet bowl for Oregon.  No es bueno.


You should direct message Dominic to see if he has any interest in developing a new forum?


----------



## Playmaker38

End of the Line said:


> All hat, no cattle.  Still nothing but personal attacks and deflection.  That said, I will consider your statement that GDA isn't flawless to constitute progress.  Since you're at least willing to concede that GDA has flaws, how do you feel about GDA eliminating the HS ban?
> 
> Let me also give a warm welcome to the WA newcomers.  Now that the issue of GDA rules increasing knee injury risk is about to become a moot point in WA, do you fellas have an opinion on the pill as a means of reducing ACL injury risk?


Have you ever taken the pill? “The pill” has several variations, some more estrogen based, others with more progestorone. Some chemical make ups will cause girls to put on weight, others violent mood swings, others acne. Please tell me which pill specifically reduces the risk of ACL tears in all women and doesn’t cause them to put on weight or turn into the devil? Because that is a pill I can get behind. 

I can also get behind ACL prevention as part of warm ups and training... which funnily enough I have seen at DA clubs and on DA teams. 

Your premise seems to be that the DA causes ACL tears.. reality is, weak ACLs  and supporting muscles cause ACL tears, or abnormal contact. Strengthen the supporting muscles and reduce the risk, it’s not the only solution but it is a solution. 

My opinion on high school soccer has nothing to do with DA existing or not. I think high school soccer is poor quality with a few exceptions to the rule. I have no issue with players forgoing high school to train and play with like minded people. I also have no issue with players choosing ecnl so they can play high school. 

Also, the heading... answer my question.


----------



## Soccer43

Playmaker38 said:


> .... reality is, weak ACLs  and supporting muscles cause ACL tears, or abnormal contact. Strengthen the supporting muscles and reduce the risk, it’s not the only solution but it is a solution.


this is actually not the most current research, ACL prevention is not about strengthening supporting muscles but rather training the neural networks


----------



## Playmaker38

Soccer43 said:


> this is actually not the most current research, ACL prevention is not about strengthening supporting muscles but rather training the neural networks


I can see how that would be true. What I would see as strengthening the muscles around the ligaments (the jumping and landing I see in pregame and warm ups) could definitely also be part of training the neural networks. One and the same I imagine. 

Definitely no expert on ACL prevention. Just not a fan of the rhetoric being spewed by EOL


----------



## Soccer43

Playmaker38 said:


> I can see how that would be true. What I would see as strengthening the muscles around the ligaments (the jumping and landing I see in pregame and warm ups) could definitely also be part of training the neural networks. One and the same I imagine.
> 
> Definitely no expert on ACL prevention. Just not a fan of the rhetoric being spewed by EOL


No, it has nothing to do with strengthening the muscle around the ligaments.  That's what I used to think but that is not the current research.  It is the neural pathways between the muscle movements and the brain.  May not like EOL but he does have some accurate knowledge.


----------



## MarkM

Soccer43 said:


> No, it has nothing to do with strengthening the muscle around the ligaments.  That's what I used to think but that is not the current research.  It is the neural pathways between the muscle movements and the brain.  May not like EOL but he does have some accurate knowledge.


Can you explain that?  I understand the need to retrain neural pathways after an injury.  But what does neural pathways have to do with injury prevention if you have never had neural pathway damage?  I’m certainly no expert, but everything I’ve read about neural pathways has to do with preventing a second ACL injury after the first injury.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Soccer43

Here is one article that talks about this and how neuroplastic changes in the brain rather than strength training are an important part of ACL prevention.  

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2938326/


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> Here is one article that talks about this and how neuroplastic changes in the brain rather than strength training are an important part of ACL prevention.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2938326/


Here is the Summary paragraph --

In young female athletes, ACL tears are a common and debilitating injury. Given the detrimental effect of ACL injury, considerable effort has been directed toward the development of injury-prevention strategies. Although ACL injury-prevention training is being advocated in various sport settings, programs are being implemented without a thorough understanding of why they work and how they are best delivered. Ongoing research suggests that the protective effect afforded by injury-prevention training may be the result of skill acquisition associated with central adaptations (ie, motor learning). Future research efforts should be directed at identifying optimal training methods that elicit long-term changes in behavior that are considered ACL protective.​I don't see how that supports the "neural networks" argument.


----------



## Soccerfan2

This pilot study was performed on 4 females...

You might also want to read more about how settled the science is regarding the pill and ACL prevention before giving EOL any credit for accurate knowledge. 

I’m glad there is ongoing research and over time as it continues I’m sure we’ll get a better understanding, but for now these are just ideas to be studied further. My kid will definitely not be skipping the weight room.


----------



## Soccer43

I hesitated to even get into this with this crowd because no one looks into the research but rather focuses on tearing down the individual posts to to debate statements made   This was only one article that I posted that I thought would be a simple one to shift through.  There is more research about this not just this one study.  This research direction is about making a link to reinforcing cognitive links between the musculature and the nerve excitability which comes from the brain.  These are neural networks.  You can do your own research on neur0muscular training (or also called INT) and ACL injury prevention.   You can also talk to the doctors  at the CHLA youth sports medicine program.

My comment about EOL was not in regards to the pill.  I don't really have a comment about this but rather some of the other posts.  I get there is a lot of  hating on EOL but EOL does make some valid points.  It is helpful to do the research to see what is out there, not just debate a lowly poster on a public forum.


----------



## Soccerfan2

I have read all the research that is out there on this topic. Your conclusion that developing supporting muscles to prevent ACL injuries is not important is inaccurate. That is not to say there are not other contributing factors although I don’t think that science is settled yet. 

I do agree with CHLA’s advice on their website about how to help prevent ACL injuries. They have not abandoned strength training:

*Don’t forget your “core:”* The core muscles that include your abdominal, back, buttock and hip muscles help to stabilize your body so that you are putting less stress on your knees and ankles. Multiple training programs that target the core as well as incorporating plyometrics and movement training exercises have been shown to decrease the risk of an ACL tear.


----------



## Soccer43

Wow, that is very impressive that you have read ALL the research that is out there.  Not sure that is possible but maybe you are an orthopedic surgeon or similar to have looked at ALL the research on this topic.  This is why I don’t start discussions on these types of topics because the energy is about trying to discredit a poster rather than having a real discussion about the research.  The original comment was on strengthening the muscles around the knee joint and how THAT is not effective.  No one said anything about building core strength.  Of course that is necessary and helpful.    Like I said, everyone can look at the research and I am not going to go back and forth about this.  Thought I would put something helpful out there but don’t have a need to debate the information.

And by the way, your quote above reinforces what I am talking about...incorporating plyometrics and movement training exercises, not strength training around the knee joint


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Neural pathways and ACL injury prevention...that just sounds like training the brain to tell your body to jump out of the way before a bone crushing tackle.


----------



## Soccer43

Yep, I think that sums it up - you said it much better than I did.


----------



## End of the Line

Playmaker38 said:


> Have you ever taken the pill? “The pill” has several variations, some more estrogen based, others with more progestorone. Some chemical make ups will cause girls to put on weight, others violent mood swings, others acne. Please tell me which pill specifically reduces the risk of ACL tears in all women and doesn’t cause them to put on weight or turn into the devil? Because that is a pill I can get behind.
> 
> I can also get behind ACL prevention as part of warm ups and training... which funnily enough I have seen at DA clubs and on DA teams.
> 
> Your premise seems to be that the DA causes ACL tears.. reality is, weak ACLs  and supporting muscles cause ACL tears, or abnormal contact. Strengthen the supporting muscles and reduce the risk, it’s not the only solution but it is a solution.
> 
> My opinion on high school soccer has nothing to do with DA existing or not. I think high school soccer is poor quality with a few exceptions to the rule. I have no issue with players forgoing high school to train and play with like minded people. I also have no issue with players choosing ecnl so they can play high school.
> 
> Also, the heading... answer my question.


This is great stuff.  In a discussion about knee injury avoidance, the best you can do is claim that the pill makes women violent and fat and then change the subject to heading soccer balls?  You must have learned how to debate in anti-vaxer school.


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> Wow, that is very impressive that you have read ALL the research that is out there.  Not sure that is possible but maybe you are an orthopedic surgeon or similar to have looked at ALL the research on this topic.  This is why I don’t start discussions on these types of topics because the energy is about trying to discredit a poster rather than having a real discussion about the research.  The original comment was on strengthening the muscles around the knee joint and how THAT is not effective.  No one said anything about building core strength.  Of course that is necessary and helpful.    Like I said, everyone can look at the research and I am not going to go back and forth about this.  Thought I would put something helpful out there but don’t have a need to debate the information.
> 
> And by the way, your quote above reinforces what I am talking about...incorporating plyometrics and movement training exercises, not strength training around the knee joint


The actual content of the article you referenced includes this point (which I consider to be the essential element of it) --

We (Pollard et al) demonstrated that increased use of the hip musculature appears to underlie the protective effect afforded by injury-prevention training. More specifically, girls, adolescent girls, and women who underwent a 10-week ACL injury-prevention training program decreased their knee-extensor moments and increased their hip-extensor moments during landing. Furthermore, greater energy was absorbed at the hip (relative to the knee) posttraining. As a result of these findings, we have proposed that injury-prevention training may decrease mechanical loading at the knee through increased use of the hip musculature.​I read that, in the context of the article, to be saying that the incidence of knee injuries in female athletes can be reduced by teaching them a different way to jump and land.  Kind of like ballet vs. breakdance.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Strengthening all muscles is important. It is precisely because other muscles are strong that the load does not land entirely on the knee ligaments. Neuromuscular adaptation is generated by resistance training AND explicitly taught movement patterns. I have no query with the idea that explicitly teaching movement patterns might be beneficial. However, there are no muscles around the knee (quad, glutes - which are considered core but are involved in knee action, hamstring) that should not be strengthened. Also, the purpose of plyometrics  is to build strength (it uses multiple muscle groups in tandem). I don’t want to discredit any poster, only ideas. I would guess we actually agree on a lot here. My debate is only with the idea that strengthening muscles is no longer important.


----------



## espola

Soccerfan2 said:


> Strengthening all muscles is important. It is precisely because other muscles are strong that the load does not land entirely on the knee ligaments. Neuromuscular adaptation is generated by resistance training AND explicitly taught movement patterns. I have no query with the idea that explicitly teaching movement patterns might be beneficial. However, there are no muscles around the knee (quad, glutes - which are considered core but are involved in knee action, hamstring) that should not be strengthened. Also, the purpose of plyometrics  is to build strength (it uses multiple muscle groups in tandem). I don’t want to discredit any poster, only ideas. I would guess we actually agree on a lot here. My debate is only with the idea that strengthening muscles is no longer important.


Many years ago I took Cramer Chemical Company's correspondence course on athletic training.  There were many things in that course that I had never heard of before.  One that has stuck with me over the years is that isolated development of muscle strength not related to the sport in which an athlete is going to participate can be destructive, and knees were used as an example - it is possible, for instance, to build up enough strength in the big muscles through weight or resistance training so that the muscle can tear up joints to which they are attached (or whose movement they effect) when a situation occurs during the sporting activity that is outside of the stresses encountered during the muscle development training.  The rule of thumb was that big muscles can tear up small muscles, so those small muscles (the ones that align and/or stabilize joints during the operation of the joint in question) need to be developed as well.


----------



## Playmaker38

End of the Line said:


> This is great stuff.  In a discussion about knee injury avoidance, the best you can do is claim that the pill makes women violent and fat and then change the subject to heading soccer balls?  You must have learned how to debate in anti-vaxer school.


Again, this is you taking statements and using them to suit your argument. I said the side effects of some pills can cause violent mood swings and also can cause weight gain, therefore arbitrarily using the pill to prevent ACL tears doesn’t seem like the best solution.  

The statement about heading was based on the fact that you seem to think the research that you have found is a catch all for why the DA is horrible and causes ACL tears. I wanted to see if using research to support actions only applies to tearing down the DA or if you as a person are as vigorous in using widely available research to other areas of importance in soccer. 

You have since avoided having an opinion on the matter, which is fine. You could just say you don’t have an opinion. 

For instance, my opinion, heading isn’t necessarily a good thing but it is a necessary part of soccer


----------



## Soccerfan2

Espola, yes for sure, and I’m not advocating aiming for huge muscle gains. What I’m talking about is running sport participants (like soccer players) who overdevelop quads and underdevelop hamstrings and glutes. Some simple resistance training and plyo to balance things out is likely the most beneficial thing most girls and women can do to effectively counteract ACL injury risk.


----------



## End of the Line

Playmaker38 said:


> Again, this is you taking statements and using them to suit your argument. I said the side effects of some pills can cause violent mood swings and also can cause weight gain, therefore arbitrarily using the pill to prevent ACL tears doesn’t seem like the best solution.
> 
> The statement about heading was based on the fact that you seem to think the research that you have found is a catch all for why the DA is horrible and causes ACL tears. I wanted to see if using research to support actions only applies to tearing down the DA or if you as a person are as vigorous in using widely available research to other areas of importance in soccer.
> 
> You have since avoided having an opinion on the matter, which is fine. You could just say you don’t have an opinion.
> 
> For instance, my opinion, heading isn’t necessarily a good thing but it is a necessary part of soccer


You should know by now that the typical attempts at evasion don't work with me.   However, since you're so intent on discussing head injury avoidance, fine, because it further illustrates the main point that GDA is such a crappy product.

In 2015-16, USSF made an exception to its stupid no re-entry and limited sub rules for head injuries to provide more time for staff to evaluate players and conduct concussion protocol.  Prior to making the exception, evaluation of head injuries were often rushed and inaccurate due to the pressures placed on coaches to make quick decisions while unnecessarily having to play down a player.  USSF made the change after carefully evaluating 5 years of DA data and proactively researching the issue extensively with experts, right?  Wrong. It was essentially forced to do so after getting sued in a class action lawsuit by people who actually cared about the safety of the kids affected by USSF's stupid rules (and often lack of them).  Let it soak in for a second. It took a freakin' lawsuit for USSF to protect kids from the possibility of, well, dying unnecessarily.

If it took a major highly publicized lawsuit for USSF to protect children from a risk of death, what makes you think it cares about your kid's knees, or their health at all?  Do you know what other change USSF made after the class action was filed BTW?  Adding mandatory arbitration to its waiver to prevent future class actions that might seek to further protect the safety of children. Yes, USSF certainly learned its lesson.

And if exceptions to the GDA's no re-entry and limited substitution rules are needed to properly evaluate head injuries without putting undue pressure on coaches and trainers to hurriedly diagnose the injury, why only head injuries?  Why should coaches and trainers continue to be rushed to evaluate any potential medical emergency, including heat stroke, asthma, knee or ankle injuries, or anything?  Is it because most other injuries realistically only present a risk of major surgery or allow USSF to point the finger at someone else for things like asthma (the parents knew she had it) and heat stroke (the club should have given her more water or a heat break)?  Is it because USSF just hasn't gotten sued yet for other stuff?  With respect to asthma BTW, you should look out at the CO showcase since it can easily be confused with altitude sickness.  The good news though is it will be a non-issue for those who follow a certain someone's advice to miss a couple extra school days to get acclimated.  Hopefully it will snow, also making heat stroke a non-issue.

Seriously, why are you defending rules that have no legitimate basis to exist?  Why are people defending CO as the ideal location to play soccer in April, when it's more likely to snow there than MN? Why are people arguing that the week before finals is a great time to fly across the country and miss 3 days of school?  Why are people defending the HS ban when it was inevitable to result in virtually all the best clubs in the country to fleeing GDA?

But, in answer to your question, its great that USSF took some action on headers and head injuries, even if it only did so because it got sued.  But the exact same reasoning for making an exception to the no re-entry and limited substitution rules to evaluate potential head injuries applies equally for all types of injuries, and it shouldn't take another lawsuit to make that happen.  The GDA no re-entry and limited substitution rules just shouldn't exist.


----------



## Chris Knight

End of the Line said:


> You should know by now that the typical attempts at evasion don't work with me.   However, since you're so intent on discussing head injury avoidance, fine, because it further illustrates the main point that GDA is such a crappy product.
> 
> In 2015-16, USSF made an exception to its stupid no re-entry and limited sub rules for head injuries to provide more time for staff to evaluate players and conduct concussion protocol.  Prior to making the exception, evaluation of head injuries were often rushed and inaccurate due to the pressures placed on coaches to make quick decisions while unnecessarily having to play down a player.  USSF made the change after carefully evaluating 5 years of DA data and proactively researching the issue extensively with experts, right?  Wrong. It was essentially forced to do so after getting sued in a class action lawsuit by people who actually cared about the safety of the kids affected by USSF's stupid rules (and often lack of them).  Let it soak in for a second. It took a freakin' lawsuit for USSF to protect kids from the possibility of, well, dying unnecessarily.
> 
> If it took a major highly publicized lawsuit for USSF to protect children from a risk of death, what makes you think it cares about your kid's knees, or their health at all?  Do you know what other change USSF made after the class action was filed BTW?  Adding mandatory arbitration to its waiver to prevent future class actions that might seek to further protect the safety of children. Yes, USSF certainly learned its lesson.
> 
> And if exceptions to the GDA's no re-entry and limited substitution rules are needed to properly evaluate head injuries without putting undue pressure on coaches and trainers to hurriedly diagnose the injury, why only head injuries?  Why should coaches and trainers continue to be rushed to evaluate any potential medical emergency, including heat stroke, asthma, knee or ankle injuries, or anything?  Is it because most other injuries realistically only present a risk of major surgery or allow USSF to point the finger at someone else for things like asthma (the parents knew she had it) and heat stroke (the club should have given her more water or a heat break)?  Is it because USSF just hasn't gotten sued yet for other stuff?  With respect to asthma BTW, you should look out at the CO showcase since it can easily be confused with altitude sickness.  The good news though is it will be a non-issue for those who follow a certain someone's advice to miss a couple extra school days to get acclimated.  Hopefully it will snow, also making heat stroke a non-issue.
> 
> Seriously, why are you defending rules that have no legitimate basis to exist?  Why are people defending CO as the ideal location to play soccer in April, when it's more likely to snow there than MN? Why are people arguing that the week before finals is a great time to fly across the country and miss 3 days of school?  Why are people defending the HS ban when it was inevitable to result in virtually all the best clubs in the country to fleeing GDA?
> 
> But, in answer to your question, its great that USSF took some action on headers and head injuries, even if it only did so because it got sued.  But the exact same reasoning for making an exception to the no re-entry and limited substitution rules to evaluate potential head injuries applies equally for all types of injuries, and it shouldn't take another lawsuit to make that happen.  The GDA no re-entry and limited substitution rules just shouldn't exist.


Decent stuff End o' Line with the exception of this peculiar outlier ... 

"_Why are people defending CO as the ideal location to play soccer in April, when it's more likely to snow there than MN?_"

The obvious answer being that it's also more likely to be a sunny and dry 75F.


----------



## Soccer43

The world is coming to an end, someone just gave EOL a compliment.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccer43 said:


> The world is coming to an end, someone just gave EOL a compliment.


That’s okay. EOL thinks the world is coming to an end.


----------



## End of the Line

LASTMAN14 said:


> That’s okay. EOL thinks the world is coming to an end.


Not the end of the world, just GDA.  You and the rest of the GDA Mafia only think I'm predicting the end of the world because GDA means the world to you.


----------



## End of the Line

Chris Knight said:


> Decent stuff End o' Line with the exception of this peculiar outlier ...
> 
> "_Why are people defending CO as the ideal location to play soccer in April, when it's more likely to snow there than MN?_"
> 
> The obvious answer being that it's also more likely to be a sunny and dry 75F.


Hey, thanks!

Any predictions on the weather for the upcoming ECNL Showcase in Phoenix in early April?  I'm sure USSF passed on Phoenix because it presents a serious risk of heat stroke to GDA players since you can't make any substitutions.  CO is probably the best option for GDA.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> Hey, thanks!
> 
> Any predictions on the weather for the upcoming ECNL Showcase in Phoenix in early April?  I'm sure USSF passed on Phoenix because it presents a serious risk of heat stroke to GDA players since you can't make any substitutions.  CO is probably the best option for GDA.


You continue to spew the most narrow minded, ignorant crap further proving that you only know what you see on paper and have ZERO actual experience with anything you post about. 

How is that Flat Earth theory coming along?


----------



## Chris Knight

End of the Line said:


> Hey, thanks!
> 
> Any predictions on the weather for the upcoming ECNL Showcase in Phoenix in early April?  I'm sure USSF passed on Phoenix because it presents a serious risk of heat stroke to GDA players since you can't make any substitutions.  CO is probably the best option for GDA.


Haven't been around here for awhile, but boy howdy are you ever the spot on definition of an 'all things GDA' hater ... Myyy goodness!  May wanna ease off that accelerator a touch there compadre - you're painting yourself as a bit unhinged


----------



## Chris Knight

End of the Line said:


> Not the end of the world, just GDA.  You and the rest of the GDA Mafia only think I'm predicting the end of the world because GDA means the world to you.


Ummm ... that ^ ... or the GDA goes away and your kid's team starts getting beat again?  

... Whichever.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Chris Knight said:


> Ummm ... that ^ ... or the GDA goes away and your kid's team starts getting beat again?
> 
> ... Whichever.


Except it is our general understanding that he doesn’t even have a kid in the game.


----------



## End of the Line

Kicker4Life said:


> You continue to spew the most narrow minded, ignorant crap further proving that you only know what you see on paper and have ZERO actual experience with anything you post about.
> 
> How is that Flat Earth theory coming along?


You have a strange definition of "narrow minded" given that I appear to be the only one here who thinks that deep knee bends aren't the only thing people should consider as a means to limit the risk of a serious knee injury.  You have a strange definition of "narrow minded" if you think "rules are rules" and therefore everyone should just STFU and do what USSF says regardless of how stupid, dangerous or irrational. 
Yes, I am so narrow-minded that I provided study after study, article after article, so that thoughtful people can do their own research and reach their own conclusions.  I even invited people including yourself to provide studies that contradict what I'm saying.  You can't.  Makes you wonder who's really narrow-minded....


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> You should know by now that the typical attempts at evasion don't work with me.   However, since you're so intent on discussing head injury avoidance, fine, because it further illustrates the main point that GDA is such a crappy product.
> 
> In 2015-16, USSF made an exception to its stupid no re-entry and limited sub rules for head injuries to provide more time for staff to evaluate players and conduct concussion protocol.  Prior to making the exception, evaluation of head injuries were often rushed and inaccurate due to the pressures placed on coaches to make quick decisions while unnecessarily having to play down a player.  USSF made the change after carefully evaluating 5 years of DA data and proactively researching the issue extensively with experts, right?  Wrong. It was essentially forced to do so after getting sued in a class action lawsuit by people who actually cared about the safety of the kids affected by USSF's stupid rules (and often lack of them).  Let it soak in for a second. It took a freakin' lawsuit for USSF to protect kids from the possibility of, well, dying unnecessarily.
> 
> If it took a major highly publicized lawsuit for USSF to protect children from a risk of death, what makes you think it cares about your kid's knees, or their health at all?  Do you know what other change USSF made after the class action was filed BTW?  Adding mandatory arbitration to its waiver to prevent future class actions that might seek to further protect the safety of children. Yes, USSF certainly learned its lesson.
> 
> And if exceptions to the GDA's no re-entry and limited substitution rules are needed to properly evaluate head injuries without putting undue pressure on coaches and trainers to hurriedly diagnose the injury, why only head injuries?  Why should coaches and trainers continue to be rushed to evaluate any potential medical emergency, including heat stroke, asthma, knee or ankle injuries, or anything?  Is it because most other injuries realistically only present a risk of major surgery or allow USSF to point the finger at someone else for things like asthma (the parents knew she had it) and heat stroke (the club should have given her more water or a heat break)?  Is it because USSF just hasn't gotten sued yet for other stuff?  With respect to asthma BTW, you should look out at the CO showcase since it can easily be confused with altitude sickness.  The good news though is it will be a non-issue for those who follow a certain someone's advice to miss a couple extra school days to get acclimated.  Hopefully it will snow, also making heat stroke a non-issue.
> 
> Seriously, why are you defending rules that have no legitimate basis to exist?  Why are people defending CO as the ideal location to play soccer in April, when it's more likely to snow there than MN? Why are people arguing that the week before finals is a great time to fly across the country and miss 3 days of school?  Why are people defending the HS ban when it was inevitable to result in virtually all the best clubs in the country to fleeing GDA?
> 
> But, in answer to your question, its great that USSF took some action on headers and head injuries, even if it only did so because it got sued.  But the exact same reasoning for making an exception to the no re-entry and limited substitution rules to evaluate potential head injuries applies equally for all types of injuries, and it shouldn't take another lawsuit to make that happen.  The GDA no re-entry and limited substitution rules just shouldn't exist.


You're such a clown.

As a broker of truth, why did you fail to mention that the plaintiffs sued just about every soccer association, challenging the associations' failures to implement proper concussion policies, including FIFA, AYSO and US Club Soccer (ECNL).  Funny enough, with respect to ECNL, the complaint states that "US Club Soccer’s Official Policies as of November 5, 2012, do not mention concussions, concussion protocols, or concussion-related playing rules."  Instead, ECNL simply "references a link to U.S. Soccer’s concussion guidelines."  It also states "US Club Soccer has not instituted any rules with respect to concussion management, return-to-play guidelines or limitations on heading that differ in any material respects from FIFA."  You also forgot to mention that US Club Soccer settled the suit too.

I guess ECNL must really hate children if they just follow US Soccer and FIFA's policies with respect to concussions.


----------



## MarkM

1


----------



## End of the Line

MarkM said:


> You're such a clown.
> 
> As a broker of truth, why did you fail to mention that the plaintiffs sued just about every soccer association, challenging the associations' failures to implement proper concussion policies, including FIFA, AYSO and US Club Soccer (ECNL).  Funny enough, with respect to ECNL, the complaint states that "US Club Soccer’s Official Policies as of November 5, 2012, do not mention concussions, concussion protocols, or concussion-related playing rules."  Instead, ECNL simply "references a link to U.S. Soccer’s concussion guidelines."  It also states "US Club Soccer has not instituted any rules with respect to concussion management, return-to-play guidelines or limitations on heading that differ in any material respects from FIFA."
> 
> I guess ECNL must really hate children if they just follow US Soccer and FIFA's policies with respect to concussions.


Man, I've got you pretty wound up.

You are making a straw man argument.  I never said ECNL or USSF currently have inadequate concussion rules.  I have said that USSF previously had inadequate concussion rules (a problem never shared by ECNL) by virtue of GDA's stupid no-reentry/limited substitution rules.  I have said that the GDA's no-reentry/limited substitution rules continue to be stupid and inadequate because concussions aren't the only medical emergency that justifies an exception.  In GDA, coaches are still unnecessarily forced to make rushed health and safety decisions.  There is no legitimate reason for those rules.  Keep trying to change the subject...


----------



## End of the Line

As a peace offering, there is one thing about GDA that is better than ECNL.  GDA puts the best players from two age groups together, which provides an opportunity for players to train and play at a higher overall level.  With one year age groups, the elite talent tends to get overly diluted at many clubs, which holds everyone back.


----------



## LASTMAN14

End of the Line said:


> Not the end of the world, just GDA.  You and the rest of the GDA Mafia only think I'm predicting the end of the world because GDA means the world to you.


Your rhetoric is repetitive, biased, and hateful. Speaking to you is like talking to a cracked mirror. Jaded and with a skewed image. Nothing different can ever be presented to you if it does not agree with your distorted sensibility. All the studies/claims/accusations that you have presented can be easily manipulated to accuse any league of the same things you continue to make here. It's all how you package it and not difficult at all. I am sure you will counter with the same points, but its not your decision. It's my kids. She declined ECNL. And, for great reasons. Thank goodness she does not need to deal with pessimistic and negative ideas spewing from individuals such as yourself, otherwise she would quit the game. Only the game means something to me and her. And your idea of it is ruined.


----------



## outside!

End of the Line said:


> As a peace offering, there is one thing about GDA that is better than ECNL.  GDA puts the best players from two age groups together, which provides an opportunity for players to train and play at a higher overall level.  With one year age groups, the elite talent tends to get overly diluted at many clubs, which holds everyone back.


One other advantage is that GDA does not seem to care about the opinions of member club directors. The problem that ECNL had back in the day that allow GDA to form so quickly and challenge ECNL is that the management actively helped clubs maintain monopolies in certain areas. I have not seen that with GDA yet. In reality, they are both completely unneeded in SoCal as we have enough teams to form our own league.


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> As a peace offering, there is one thing about GDA that is better than ECNL.  GDA puts the best players from two age groups together, which provides an opportunity for players to train and play at a higher overall level.  With one year age groups, the elite talent tends to get overly diluted at many clubs, which holds everyone back.


GDA also has every game filmed.  Seems small, but its a huge plus.  Parents don't have to travel, but still get to see every game.  It's also an excellent tool to help a kid improve.  ECNL should implement this requirement.  I'm sure it will once one of the club directors forms a video company that ECNL will then mandate all clubs use.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> You have a strange definition of "narrow minded" given that I appear to be the only one here who thinks that deep knee bends aren't the only thing people should consider as a means to limit the risk of a serious knee injury.  You have a strange definition of "narrow minded" if you think "rules are rules" and therefore everyone should just STFU and do what USSF says regardless of how stupid, dangerous or irrational.
> Yes, I am so narrow-minded that I provided study after study, article after article, so that thoughtful people can do their own research and reach their own conclusions.  I even invited people including yourself to provide studies that contradict what I'm saying.  You can't.  Makes you wonder who's really narrow-minded....


When @push_up sees you as a “winner” enough said!

I’ve never disagreed with the studies, only your application of a small portion of those studies and trying to apply to your rhetoric while ignoring the parts that contradict it.  That is my definition of being narrowminded!


----------



## End of the Line

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your rhetoric is repetitive, biased, and hateful. Speaking to you is like talking to a cracked mirror. Jaded and with a skewed image. Nothing different can ever be presented to you if it does not agree with your distorted sensibility. All the studies/claims/accusations that you have been presented can be easily manipulated to accuse any league of the same things you continue to make here. It's all how you package it and not difficult at all. I am sure you will counter with the same points, but its not your decision. It's my kids. She declined ECNL. And, for great reasons. Thank goodness she does not need to deal with pessimistic and negative ideas spewing from individuals such as yourself, otherwise she would quit the game. Only the game means something to me and her. And your idea of it is ruined.


I'm not sure that talking to a cracked mirror is any different than talking to a regular one.  It's weird either way, and I suggest you speak with a mental health expert if the mirror is talking back, especially one with my jaded and skewed image.  I mean, a mirror always looks like it's talking back, but don't let that fool you even for a second.

If you have a study that says playing 90 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, or a study that contradicts anything I've said here, there is literally nothing stopping you from pointing it out.  Apparently you'll never know whether my mind can be changed if someone presents a contrary study because it seems you can't do it no matter how many times I ask you or mock you for your inability to do so.  Dude, step up to the plate.  Find a relevant passage in a study that contradicts what I'm saying, post it here, and let's see what happens.  Just make sure it's from someone with more expertise than a Mt. Olive grad student ok?

Good one trying to paint me as a threat to ruin your daughter's love of soccer.  If you think I have a skewed attitude, just wait until you talk to the other parents about having to fly to Las Vegas to beat a glorified rec team.  And then to Placer and probably Salt Lake City in an effort to prop up the failed NW division.


----------



## outside!

Are there no ECNL players that play all 90 minutes?


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> I'm not sure that talking to a cracked mirror is any different than talking to a regular one.  It's weird either way, and I suggest you speak with a mental health expert if the mirror is talking back, especially one with my jaded and skewed image.  I mean, a mirror always looks like it's talking back, but don't let that fool you even for a second.
> 
> If you have a study that says playing 90 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, or a study that contradicts anything I've said here, there is literally nothing stopping you from pointing it out.  Apparently you'll never know whether my mind can be changed if someone presents a contrary study because it seems you can't do it no matter how many times I ask you or mock you for your inability to do so.  Dude, step up to the plate.  Find a relevant passage in a study that contradicts what I'm saying, post it here, and let's see what happens.  Just make sure it's from someone with more expertise than a Mt. Olive grad student ok?
> 
> Good one trying to paint me as a threat to ruin your daughter's love of soccer.  If you think I have a skewed attitude, just wait until you talk to the other parents about having to fly to Las Vegas to beat a glorified rec team.  And then to Placer and probably Salt Lake City in an effort to prop up the failed NW division.


If you have a study that says playing 75 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, but 90 minutes does, I'm with you.  If it is a long study, please direct me to the relevant passages.  I'll be waiting eagerly . . . probably forever.


----------



## LASTMAN14

End of the Line said:


> I'm not sure that talking to a cracked mirror is any different than talking to a regular one.  It's weird either way, and I suggest you speak with a mental health expert if the mirror is talking back, especially one with my jaded and skewed image.  I mean, a mirror always looks like it's talking back, but don't let that fool you even for a second.
> 
> If you have a study that says playing 90 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, or a study that contradicts anything I've said here, there is literally nothing stopping you from pointing it out.  Apparently you'll never know whether my mind can be changed if someone presents a contrary study because it seems you can't do it no matter how many times I ask you or mock you for your inability to do so.  Dude, step up to the plate.  Find a relevant passage in a study that contradicts what I'm saying, post it here, and let's see what happens.  Just make sure it's from someone with more expertise than a Mt. Olive grad student ok?
> 
> Good one trying to paint me as a threat to ruin your daughter's love of soccer.  If you think I have a skewed attitude, just wait until you talk to the other parents about having to fly to Las Vegas to beat a glorified rec team.  And then to Placer and probably Salt Lake City in an effort to prop up the failed NW division.


Obviously you missed the point on the mirror. That's fine, I should have realized that. Again back to your same old points. I don't need to step up to the plate. I am not arguing your point. But you are fixated on them. Rather questioning your wraith and lashing out against others who question you. I don't need help. You do. So, traveling to Arizona and playing ECNL teams is any different? Where did you come up Las Vegas, Salt Lake City, and the North West? None of those apply.


----------



## LASTMAN14

outside! said:


> Are there no ECNL players that play all 90 minutes?


I know that answer!


----------



## LASTMAN14

MarkM said:


> If you have a study that says playing 75 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, but 90 minutes does, I'm with you.  If it is a long study, please direct me to the relevant passages.  I'll be waiting eagerly . . . probably forever.


I have done both my knees playing less than that...does that count?


----------



## MarkM

outside! said:


> Are there no ECNL players that play all 90 minutes?


Come on outside!, you're making too much sense.


----------



## Soccer43

MarkM said:


> GDA also has every game filmed.  Seems small, but its a huge plus.  Parents don't have to travel, but still get to see every game.  It's also an excellent tool to help a kid improve.  ECNL should implement this requirement.  I'm sure it will once one of the club directors forms a video company that ECNL will then mandate all clubs use.


some of the videos were really bad and couldn't really see the game.  Maybe they could have just zoomed in a bit so the players don't look like ants on the field.  Often completely useless for any type of highlight reel.


----------



## MarkM

Soccer43 said:


> some of the videos were really bad and couldn't really see the game.  Maybe they could have just zoomed in a bit so the players don't look like ants on the field.  Often completely useless for any type of highlight reel.


So your club contracted a terrible video guy?  That’s half the games.  Why didn’t you say something to the club?

Surf is the worst.  They use that terrible video tracking software.  The rest have been ok to great.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Some clubs even live stream the games.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Some clubs even live stream the games.


LAGSD does.


----------



## Chris Knight

LASTMAN14 said:


> LAGSD does.


Not surprised.  My oldest has played against LAGSD a few times ... top notch club in every aspect in my opinion.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Chris Knight said:


> Not surprised.  My oldest has played against LAGSD a few times ... top notch club in every aspect in my opinion.


The live stream is cool. Watched the game after getting home from SD. The Army and Navy academy stadium is also a great venue to host games.


----------



## outside!

LASTMAN14 said:


> The live stream is cool. Watched the game after getting home from SD. The Army and Navy academy stadium is also a great venue to host games.


It is a great venue, but I wish it had a bigger field that was grass.


----------



## LASTMAN14

outside! said:


> It is a great venue, but I wish it had a bigger field that was grass.


Your right. It could be wider.


----------



## outside!

Soccer43 said:


> some of the videos were really bad and couldn't really see the game.  Maybe they could have just zoomed in a bit so the players don't look like ants on the field.  Often completely useless for any type of highlight reel.


The purpose of the videos is not for highlight reels, it is to be able to review the tactical aspects of the game. You need to be able to see most of the players in order to see positioning and off the ball movement.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> The purpose of the videos is not for highlight reels, it is to be able to review the tactical aspects of the game. You need to be able to see most of the players in order to see positioning and off the ball movement.


It took US TV directors a long time to figure out how to show NHL games, what with the US sport tradition of focusing on just the player with the ball (or puck).


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> It took US TV directors a long time to figure out how to show NHL games, what with the US sport tradition of focusing on just the player with the ball (or puck).


I was at a bar a while back and they were showing a SD Gulls game. At one point I turned to my wife and exclaimed "I saw the puck!". Hockey may be a great game, but optically soccer is much easier to watch since you can almost always see the ball.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your right. It could be wider.


I think El Camino CC has the biggest field in the SW DA group.  Just too many lines!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> I think El Camino CC has the biggest field in the SW DA group.  Just too many lines!


Did they enlarge it during the stadium remodel?


----------



## End of the Line

MarkM said:


> If you have a study that says playing 75 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, but 90 minutes does, I'm with you.  If it is a long study, please direct me to the relevant passages.  I'll be waiting eagerly . . . probably forever.


If you read any of the studies or articles I've already posted, you would realize I have already provided the information you requested.  Instead let me leave you with a GDA stat of the day: more than 20 clubs (so far) thought GDA was so great that they quit in the first 1 1/2 years.


----------



## End of the Line

LASTMAN14 said:


> I have done both my knees playing less than that...does that count?


I'm sure it was due to your extremely high estrogen levels.  You need to listen to all my advice and not just some of it.


----------



## timmyh

End of the Line said:


> Instead let me leave you with a GDA stat of the day: more than 20 clubs (so far) thought GDA was so great that they quit in the first 1 1/2 years.


 I think it's more like a dozen or so, but your point still stands. The flip side is that more than 50 clubs have quit ECNL in the past 1 1/2 years.  I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, though.


----------



## MarkM

End of the Line said:


> If you read any of the studies or articles I've already posted, you would realize I have already provided the information you requested.  Instead let me leave you with a GDA stat of the day: more than 20 clubs (so far) thought GDA was so great that they quit in the first 1 1/2 years.


I could not find the relevant information supporting your position in any of the studies you posted, that is why I requested direction to a specific page or passage.  I'm still waiting . . .  Your full of sh*t clock is ticking.


----------



## LASTMAN14

End of the Line said:


> I'm sure it was due to your extremely high estrogen levels.  You need to listen to all my advice and not just some of it.


That's it. Nothing more than that. You resort to lame childish remarks. Ha, you obviously have nothing left to spew that we have not heard.
On a different note, earlier you accused me of painting a false picture of you. In reality you have smeared your agenda and personality in words throughout this forum. Essentially you have given us a palate full of different shades/hues to pull from. And left us a canvas with a paint by number picture.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> I'm sure it was due to your extremely high estrogen levels.  You need to listen to all my advice and not just some of it.


Just like you need to use the entire study for your agreements, not just part of it?


----------



## wc_baller

timmyh said:


> I think it's more like a dozen or so, but your point still stands. The flip side is that more than 50 clubs have quit ECNL in the past 1 1/2 years.  I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, though.


That's some fake news right there. http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/member-clubs/confernces/2016-2017-ecnl-club-map-2/
See the ECNL club map the year before DA started. By the end of this year, roughly only 20 clubs that were part of ECNL will be remaining in GDA. Not sure where you got "more than 50" from, but "I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, though." Keep spinning.


----------



## LASTMAN14

wc_baller said:


> That's some fake news right there. http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/member-clubs/confernces/2016-2017-ecnl-club-map-2/
> See the ECNL club map the year before DA started. By the end of this year, roughly only 20 clubs that were part of ECNL will be remaining in GDA. Not sure where you got "more than 50" from, but "I guess that doesn't fit your narrative, though." Keep spinning.


New account as of yesterday. How convient for you to open another.


----------



## wc_baller

LASTMAN14 said:


> New account as of yesterday. How convient for you to open another.


Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum. But seriously, are you really going to get that butthurt and offended because I posted a link and corrected somebody on some fake information? Let me know if anything I posted is incorrect, and stop taking this stuff so seriously. I'm a new poster, and it's just a link. It's ok man, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## LASTMAN14

wc_baller said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum. But seriously, are you really going to get that butthurt and offended because I posted a link and corrected somebody on some fake information? Let me know if anything I posted is incorrect, and stop taking this stuff so seriously. I'm a new poster, and it's just a link. It's ok man, it's not the end of the world.


Ha, not at all. It’s your attempt to conceal oneself through another handle. Or are you just a long time lurker who decided to finally sign up and pick this thread of all the thousands.


----------



## push_up

LASTMAN14 said:


> I have done both my knees playing less than that...does that count?


I have heard you spend a lot of your time on hands and knees.  A high percentage of your kind in socal.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> I have heard you spend a lot of your time on hands and knees.  A high percentage of your kind in socal.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


Sure, because I just helped you up out of a hole in the desert. Then push_ed you back in.


----------



## Kicker4Life

push_up said:


> I have heard you spend a lot of your time on hands and knees.  A high percentage of your kind in socal.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


Just can’t help yourself can you.  Bit off more than you could chew with @MakeAPlay so your looking to troll others.  It’s ok...we are scheduled to be in AZ soon enough.  We can talk more in person if your looking for someone else to troll.....i’ll Be your huckleberry!


----------



## push_up

I have made both MAP's my bitch.  He and his fake psychologist former wife probably have me on ignore which means I win.


----------



## LASTMAN14

push_up said:


> I have made both MAP's my bitch.  He and his fake psychologist former wife probably have me on ignore which means I win.


Win what, when there are choices. The ignore button is wonderful. It’s very much like the EASY button. But, it’s not for everyone. How's the hole?


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Win what, when there are choices. The ignore button is wonderful. How's the hole?


Biggest Loser!


----------



## wc_baller

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ha, not at all. It’s your attempt to conceal oneself through another handle. Or are you just a long time lurker who decided to finally sign up and pick this thread of all the thousands.


This thread is at the very first one at top of the page when you click on the Girls Development Academy link on the homepage, and also on the right side of the New Posts sections. It's not like anyone has to dig through the "thousands" of posts to find it.
If you think there was anything in my initial post that was so controversial or over the top that anyone would go through the trouble of creating a new username to conceal themselves on an already anonymous message board, you have some issues, and I would suggest you loosen the tin foil hat that's on top of your head. Seriously. You are one sensitive dude. Sorry someone hurt you.


----------



## LASTMAN14

wc_baller said:


> This thread is at the very first one at top of the page when you click on the Girls Development Academy link on the homepage, and also on the right side of the New Posts sections. It's not like anyone has to dig through the "thousands" of posts to find it.
> If you think there was anything in my initial post that was so controversial or over the top that anyone would go through the trouble of creating a new username to conceal themselves on an already anonymous message board, you have some issues, and I would suggest you loosen the tin foil hat that's on top of your head. Seriously. You are one sensitive dude. Sorry someone hurt you.


Right, and they do. You seem to be getting bent out of shape. Its obvious when insults fly. Please keep pretending.


----------



## push_up

push_up said:


> Another tool with reading comprehension problems.  "Little girls."  LMAO.   U18/19 players are all.....drum roll please......ADULTS!  The REAL ass whipping is coming up on March 17th at Oak Park.  I will watch the big girls cry after the loss and then hang out in the parking lot to watch the puckered up parents stroll to their Range Rovers with their "feel the burn" bumper stickers.


You Real parents watched a serious ass whooping this weekend.  Lucky to come up with a tie!  Watching you walk back to your ra ger rovers with your heads slung low was funny stuff.


----------



## Kicker4Life

push_up said:


> You Real parents watched a serious ass whooping this weekend.  Lucky to come up with a tie!  Watching you walk back to your ra ger rovers with your heads slung low was funny stuff.


0-0 what an “Ass whooping”. Bahahahahahahahab


----------



## Lambchop

End of the Line said:


> If you read any of the studies or articles I've already posted, you would realize I have already provided the information you requested.  Instead let me leave you with a GDA stat of the day: more than 20 clubs (so far) thought GDA was so great that they quit in the first 1 1/2 years.


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Lambchop

End of the Line said:


> I'm not sure that talking to a cracked mirror is any different than talking to a regular one.  It's weird either way, and I suggest you speak with a mental health expert if the mirror is talking back, especially one with my jaded and skewed image.  I mean, a mirror always looks like it's talking back, but don't let that fool you even for a second.
> 
> If you have a study that says playing 90 straight minutes does not substantially increase the risk of an ACL tear, or a study that contradicts anything I've said here, there is literally nothing stopping you from pointing it out.  Apparently you'll never know whether my mind can be changed if someone presents a contrary study because it seems you can't do it no matter how many times I ask you or mock you for your inability to do so.  Dude, step up to the plate.  Find a relevant passage in a study that contradicts what I'm saying, post it here, and let's see what happens.  Just make sure it's from someone with more expertise than a Mt. Olive grad student ok?
> 
> Good one trying to paint me as a threat to ruin your daughter's love of soccer.  If you think I have a skewed attitude, just wait until you talk to the other parents about having to fly to Las Vegas to beat a glorified rec team.  And then to Placer and probably Salt Lake City in an effort to prop up the failed NW division.


Stepping on the pitch increases chances of tearing an ACL


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

Kicker4Life said:


> 0-0 what an “Ass whooping”. Bahahahahahahahab


Who the heck is this guy push-up? A parent from AZ. I wouldn't call it an ass whooping either. He has an issue with SoCal soccer, MAP and so on. Envy kills Bro


----------



## Playmaker38

Lambchop said:


> Stepping on the pitch increases chances of tearing an ACL



SoCal ECNL coach...


----------



## tugs

outside! said:


> Are there no ECNL players that play all 90 minutes?


With the frequent rain outs this winter a lot of games have had to be re-scheduled and there are many teams/players that have to play back to back games on the weekends.  Doesn't that break DA's own edict regarding 24 hr rest period between games?  If they have to schedule Sat/Sun games they should lax their substitution rule for teams affected.  Just sayin'


----------



## Kicker4Life

tugs said:


> With the frequent rain outs this winter a lot of games have had to be re-scheduled and there are many teams/players that have to play back to back games on the weekends.  Doesn't that break DA's own edict regarding 24 hr rest period between games?  If they have to schedule Sat/Sun games they should lax their substitution rule for teams affected.  Just sayin'


Age groups play at the same time each day therefore if you were an 05 making up two games in a weekend you will play at 10 AM Saturday at 10 AM on Sunday therefore there is no 24 hour rule violation


----------



## Fact

tugs said:


> With the frequent rain outs this winter a lot of games have had to be re-scheduled and there are many teams/players that have to play back to back games on the weekends.  Doesn't that break DA's own edict regarding 24 hr rest period between games?  If they have to schedule Sat/Sun games they should lax their substitution rule for teams affected.  Just sayin'


Lax for what reason? So your kid might get some playing time?


----------



## SoCal GK mom

Kicker4Life said:


> Age groups play at the same time each day therefore if you were an 05 making up two games in a weekend you will play at 10 AM Saturday at 10 AM on Sunday therefore there is no 24 hour rule violation


Not always true- my dd's team has multiple double-headers with less than 24 hours rest. A 3pm game followed by a 9 am game has happened more than once.


----------



## Kicker4Life

SoCal GK mom said:


> Not always true- my dd's team has multiple double-headers with less than 24 hours rest. A 3pm game followed by a 9 am game has happened more than once.


In hindsight we did have a 5pm Sat game followed by a 10am game the following day so I do stand corrected.


----------



## MarkM

tugs said:


> With the frequent rain outs this winter a lot of games have had to be re-scheduled and there are many teams/players that have to play back to back games on the weekends.  Doesn't that break DA's own edict regarding 24 hr rest period between games?  If they have to schedule Sat/Sun games they should lax their substitution rule for teams affected.  Just sayin'


Does DA strictly enforce the substitution rules other than the no-re-entry rule?


----------



## SouthBayFutbol

Kicker4Life said:


> In hindsight we did have a 5pm Sat game followed by a 10am game the following day so I do stand corrected.


We were right there with you but I'll see your 5pm to 10am games and raise you a 7pm to 8am turnaround. And add a loss of an hour for daylight savings time in between and its 2 games in about 12 hours from OC to San Diego...I guess the 24 hours is more of a guideline than a rule


----------



## futboldad1

SouthBayFutbol said:


> We were right there with you but I'll see your 5pm to 10am games and raise you a 7pm to 8am turnaround. And add a loss of an hour for daylight savings time in between and its 2 games in about 12 hours from OC to San Diego...I guess the 24 hours is more of a guideline than a rule


Certainly seems that way


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

SouthBayFutbol said:


> We were right there with you but I'll see your 5pm to 10am games and raise you a 7pm to 8am turnaround. And add a loss of an hour for daylight savings time in between and its 2 games in about 12 hours from OC to San Diego...I guess the 24 hours is more of a guideline than a rule


It is a rule,  that of course can be broken when the makers of the rule deem it necessary.  Do as I say, not as I do.


----------



## Juergi

tugs said:


> With the frequent rain outs this winter a lot of games have had to be re-scheduled and there are many teams/players that have to play back to back games on the weekends.  Doesn't that break DA's own edict regarding 24 hr rest period between games?  If they have to schedule Sat/Sun games they should lax their substitution rule for teams affected.  Just sayin'


Per the 2018-19 DA Rules & Regulations , Section IX.C.1:  "Double fixture weekends may be played; however, a minimum of eighteen hours must be provided between both kick-off times to allow for necessary travel and recovery."

Based on the statements from several posters, this doesn't seem to be followed in all cases, but the DA rule between kickoffs is 18 hours, not 24.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Just heard Eagles are going ECNL next year. It’s official.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Simisoccerfan said:


> Just heard Eagles are going ECNL next year. It’s official.


Probably an easy choice for them. They do not have the coaching credentials to meet requirements coming soon. They had a tough time keeping best talent in DA with Galaxy being free within 'driving' distance.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LadiesMan217 said:


> Probably an easy choice for them. They do not have the coaching credentials to meet requirements coming soon. They had a tough time keeping best talent in DA with Galaxy being free within 'driving' distance.


That’s like an hour plus drive.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s like an hour plus drive.


That's why I put the 'driving' - we have multiple kids (more than 2) drive 1-2 hours each way in rush hour traffic 4 days a week. Sad.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LadiesMan217 said:


> That's why I put the 'driving' - we have multiple kids (more than 2) drive 1-2 hours each way in rush hour traffic 4 days a week. Sad.


Daaaaaayyyum!

I guess it’s financially beneficial, but at what cost.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Kicker4Life said:


> Daaaaaayyyum!
> 
> I guess it’s financially beneficial, but at what cost.


I guess these kids do their homework in the car.


----------



## Soccer

Eagles out of DA, who is next?


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/2019/03/26/eagles-soccer-club-is-all-in-for-the-2019-20-season/


----------



## End of the Line

Simisoccerfan said:


> Just heard Eagles are going ECNL next year. It’s official.


Duly noted.


----------



## InTheStands

Eagles have been losing their better players to Real So Cal DA ... it looks like ECNL is turning into the lower league.

Eagles and other clubs like Arsenal and Strikers will have to be ECNL because they won't be able to compete with DA.  DA is much more established with the boys and will be/ is with the girls.

There will be resistance to change like anything else... kicking and screaming.
If they want to play lousy soccer in high school then they will play DPL... not a big deal really.  Unless it's the half dozen private schools, no one is watching those games.


----------



## Soccer43

so, with so many top clubs leaving the DA do you think they never had the best players or are all of their best players leaving their clubs to go to a
club that still has DA?  It doesn't make sense to say that ECNL is turning into the lower league.  Also, not sure why you are saying that the DA is the more established league with so many solid clubs leaving the DA and returning to ECNL.  Seems like a lot of upheaval to me and not anything stable.


----------



## InTheStands

Soccer43 said:


> so, with so many top clubs leaving the DA do you think they never had the best players or are all of their best players leaving their clubs to go to a
> club that still has DA?  It doesn't make sense to say that ECNL is turning into the lower league.  Also, not sure why you are saying that the DA is the more established league with so many solid clubs leaving the DA and returning to ECNL.  Seems like a lot of upheaval to me and not anything stable.


----------



## NotATool

In SoCal it seems to me that the best teams and clubs are in DA/DPL. Eagles were falling behind on talent.


----------



## InTheStands

Who has officially left DA?
ECNL is a two pony race Blues and LAFC..
ECNL is the Coast league of Elite Soccer.
DA is much stronger, more money, affiliated with pro clubs, and a large college presence at the showcases.

If you are married to ECNL, then of course you don't want to see this.

Time will tell... womens youth soccer has mutated from what it was 10 years ago.. and just when you think you have a handle on it.. it significantly changes... change has been the only constant.
We have been in both and love it all.


----------



## terrence

InTheStands said:


> Who has officially left DA?
> ECNL is a two pony race Blues and LAFC..
> ECNL is the Coast league of Elite Soccer.
> DA is much stronger, more money, affiliated with pro clubs, and a large college presence at the showcases.
> 
> If you are married to ECNL, then of course you don't want to see this.
> 
> Time will tell... womens youth soccer has mutated from what it was 10 years ago.. and just when you think you have a handle on it.. it significantly changes... change has been the only constant.
> We have been in both and love it all.


Off the top of my head - Michigan Hawks, Crossfire Premier, LAFC, Eclipse Select, Concorde Fire, NYCFC, FC Stars, PDA


----------



## RiverArsenal

terrence said:


> Off the top of my head - Michigan Hawks, Crossfire Premier, LAFC, Eclipse Select, Concorde Fire, NYCFC, FC Stars, PDA


I would look at motivation of some of these directors who are in their twilight years as a coach. USSDA with its 10 month season, training requirements, and audits/assessments is a very frustrating system for 50/60+ year old guys who have done whatever they wanted for 20+ years.  To be fair - who wouldn't want an extra 3 months of vacation. Its easy to see why Blasingame, James, Walid, Landefeld would choose choose an easier path. There is a new generation of soccer and these dinosaurs will not be participating.


----------



## Soccer

Subjectively ECNL is stronger everywhere but Texas and So California.  

Especially if rumor is true on Real Colorado, TopHat and Penn Fusion leaving DA in coming months.


----------



## Soccer43

InTheStands said:


> Who has officially left DA?
> ECNL is a two pony race Blues and LAFC..
> ECNL is the Coast league of Elite Soccer.
> DA is much stronger, more money, affiliated with pro clubs, and a large college presence at the showcases.
> 
> If you are married to ECNL, then of course you don't want to see this.
> 
> Time will tell... womens youth soccer has mutated from what it was 10 years ago.. and just when you think you have a handle on it.. it significantly changes... change has been the only constant.
> We have been in both and love it all.


I am not married to ECNL and have been in both systems as well.  DA was a big joke and not worth the smoke and mirrors and all the propoganda that was put out.  It all comes down to who your coach is, what your end game is and what works for you.  There is plenty of good competition in ECNL and plenty of college coaches at the ECNL showcases.   We did not  find our dream college offer in the DA, not even close.  You can make the argument that the top few teams in the DA are good and the rest are mediocre at best just as you can make that case for the ECNL.  Are you really arguing that Albion and LA Premier and the best of the best when they can hardly win a game?  In So Cal there is only one DA club that is associated with a pro club so where is all that money??  The rest are raking in the money from the families as all good clubs do for any of their teams.


----------



## InTheStands

I am pretty certain the condition to be in DA is to have a professional team affiliation.  
You obviously disagree with me and that's fine.


----------



## Lambchop

Soccer43 said:


> I am not married to ECNL and have been in both systems as well.  DA was a big joke and not worth the smoke and mirrors and all the propoganda that was put out.  It all comes down to who your coach is, what your end game is and what works for you.  There is plenty of good competition in ECNL and plenty of college coaches at the ECNL showcases.   We did not  find our dream college offer in the DA, not even close.  You can make the argument that the top few teams in the DA are good and the rest are mediocre at best just as you can make that case for the ECNL.  Are you really arguing that Albion and LA Premier and the best of the best when they can hardly win a game?  In So Cal there is only one DA club that is associated with a pro club so where is all that money??  The rest are raking in the money from the families as all good clubs do for any of their teams.


So what you are saying as pertains to your daughter is that after 2-3 years of ECNL and 1 year in DA your daughter did not find a college offer that was even close to her dream college?  Interesting.


----------



## NotATool

There are 71 clubs in the girls DA. So if there is a condition that these clubs have to be associated with a professional team I would love to see the list.


----------



## Soccerfan2

InTheStands said:


> I am pretty certain the condition to be in DA is to have a professional team affiliation.
> You obviously disagree with me and that's fine.


Not true. Most DA clubs do not have a professional team affiliation.


----------



## ChalkOnYourBoots

From USSFDA website from last year:
"With the addition of Utah Royals FC, eight of nine NWSL clubs will be represented in the Academy."    

The majority of the academy teams affiliated with the eight NWSL teams are middle of the pack at best. Affiliation with NWSL doesn't guarantee the club is fully funded - affiliation doesn't mean much of anything on the girls side I don't think. There are a handful affiliated with MLS clubs, I'm not certain if any of them are fully funded either.

RiverArsenal's post above, about the motivation of club DOCs, is pretty insightful.


----------



## Soccer43

Lambchop said:


> So what you are saying as pertains to your daughter is that after 2-3 years of ECNL and 1 year in DA your daughter did not find a college offer that was even close to her dream college?  Interesting.


Not exactly the correct facts, lets just say the DA didn’t produce a benefit,  all comes back to the coach and the coaches connections and your players end game.  She got more interest from the right colleges before and after the DA


----------



## Simisoccerfan

InTheStands said:


> Eagles have been losing their better players to Real So Cal DA ... it looks like ECNL is turning into the lower league.
> 
> Eagles and other clubs like Arsenal and Strikers will have to be ECNL because they won't be able to compete with DA.  DA is much more established with the boys and will be/ is with the girls.
> 
> There will be resistance to change like anything else... kicking and screaming.
> If they want to play lousy soccer in high school then they will play DPL... not a big deal really.  Unless it's the half dozen private schools, no one is watching those games.


I know the U16/17 and U18 levels.  Not one player left Eagles last year for Real but multiple players left Real to the Eagles. KW leaving Real for the Eagles was a big part of it. I have been anti HS and a big supporter for DA but HS was the major part of Eagles decision. And it was their decision, not forced on them.


----------



## Dos Equis

There is truth in the observation that DOC's and top coaches do not like having their programming dictated or being held accountable to performance or subjective standards by leagues and federations.  That dynamic has helped drive much of the change from CSL to CSL/ECNL to CSL/SCDSL/ECNL to the current diluted mess. 

Also, Slammers and Blues have been the top two clubs in Socal, generally (with a nod to Surf, though they have fallen recently), since before this league alphabet soup situation existed.  That does not mean they are the best team nor have the best coach in any given age group, there are plenty of great options elsewhere.  But their brands and track records attract college coaches, and this exposure attracts talented players with college aspirations. 

As for the future, an honest assessment of the Socal status (I do not claim to know Texas), is that the older two age groups of DA/ECNL are arguably similarly competitive, the younger age groups seem to favor DA.  A year ago, I agreed the implication was the future of elite youth soccer was likely the DA.  Over the last twelve months, the number of club defections across the country (and in Socal) to ECNL has left me unsure about the future of the DA as the top "league," as currently structured. On a somewhat level playing field (USSDA still controls the YNT), ECNL is a more attractive structure for most clubs and players.  Unless the DA wants to change its rules and structure to be even more like an ECNL run by US Soccer (and in doing so violate every reason they gave for starting the DA in the fist place), ECNL will survive and attract talent, and two "top" leagues will exist.

As I have argued before, if US Soccer would exhibit a small amount of self-awareness and humility, they would change the girls DA and reduce the number of clubs to no more than 30, perhaps even fewer.  Instead of trying to create a league to replace ECNL or duplicate the boys side (which is having its own issues), they would be more focused on creating a few elite girls academies with better funding.  They would work with ECNL, WPSL, NWSL, international football/other countries, the NCAA (in the spring) and others to make sure there are sufficient games and competition for these academy teams, instead of trying to pretend that the bottom 65-75% of their member DA clubs are providing the desired level of competition in league play.

Yet I ramble ...


----------



## Up North

Dos Equis said:


> There is truth in the observation that DOC's and top coaches do not like having their programming dictated or being held accountable to performance or subjective standards by leagues and federations.  That dynamic has helped drive much of the change from CSL to CSL/ECNL to CSL/SCDSL/ECNL to the current diluted mess.
> 
> Also, Slammers and Blues have been the top two clubs in Socal, generally (with a nod to Surf, though they have fallen recently), since before this league alphabet soup situation existed.  That does not mean they are the best team nor have the best coach in any given age group, there are plenty of great options elsewhere.  But their brands and track records attract college coaches, and this exposure attracts talented players with college aspirations.
> 
> As for the future, an honest assessment of the Socal status (I do not claim to know Texas), is that the older two age groups of DA/ECNL are arguably similarly competitive, the younger age groups seem to favor DA.  A year ago, I agreed the implication was the future of elite youth soccer was likely the DA.  Over the last twelve months, the number of club defections across the country (and in Socal) to ECNL has left me unsure about the future of the DA as the top "league," as currently structured. On a somewhat level playing field (USSDA still controls the YNT), ECNL is a more attractive structure for most clubs and players.  Unless the DA wants to change its rules and structure to be even more like an ECNL run by US Soccer (and in doing so violate every reason they gave for starting the DA in the fist place), ECNL will survive and attract talent, and two "top" leagues will exist.
> 
> As I have argued before, if US Soccer would exhibit a small amount of self-awareness and humility, they would change the girls DA and reduce the number of clubs to no more than 30, perhaps even fewer.  Instead of trying to create a league to replace ECNL or duplicate the boys side (which is having its own issues), they would be more focused on creating a few elite girls academies with better funding.  They would work with ECNL, WPSL, NWSL, international football/other countries, the NCAA (in the spring) and others to make sure there are sufficient games and competition for these academy teams, instead of trying to pretend that the bottom 65-75% of their member DA clubs are providing the desired level of competition in league play.
> 
> Yet I ramble ...


That was a good ramble


----------



## DT32

Soccer said:


> Subjectively ECNL is stronger everywhere but Texas and So California.
> 
> Especially if rumor is true on Real Colorado, TopHat and Penn Fusion leaving DA in coming months.


Whoa..my kid plays for Penn Fusion and this is the first time I've seen this mentioned. I'd welcome the change back to ECNL, if that's the case. The competition is certainly better in the Northeast division of ECNL with PDA, FC Stars, NYCFC/World Class compared to the Mid-Atlantic DA division


----------



## davin

US Soccer has really underestimated the importance of High School soccer to teenage girls. In NorCal, the Earthquakes had some dominant teams at the older age groups last year. This year, many of their best players(including a few national team players) decided to play high school soccer and are were not allowed to come back to the club after the high school season ended, and the Earthquakes teams are struggling because of this, including 0-7 and 0-8 blowouts. If US Soccer continues with this hard stance, I'd expect the migration away from GDA to continue.


----------



## End of the Line

davin said:


> US Soccer has really underestimated the importance of High School soccer to teenage girls. In NorCal, the Earthquakes had some dominant teams at the older age groups last year. This year, many of their best players(including a few national team players) decided to play high school soccer and are were not allowed to come back to the club after the high school season ended, and the Earthquakes teams are struggling because of this, including 0-7 and 0-8 blowouts. If US Soccer continues with this hard stance, I'd expect the migration away from GDA to continue.


USSF fully understood the importance of HS soccer.  That is why, after failing to get initial traction, it misrepresented to clubs and players that they could play HS without adverse consequences through 2020.  What it underestimated, however, is how much players and clubs don't like being defrauded, and that it wouldn't be able to kill off ECNL as an alternative.


----------



## Soccerfan2

End of the Line said:


> USSF fully understood the importance of HS soccer.  That is why, after failing to get initial traction, it misrepresented to clubs and players that they could play HS without adverse consequences through 2020.  What it underestimated, however, is how much players and clubs don't like being defrauded, and that it wouldn't be able to kill off ECNL as an alternative.


DA did not fail to get initial traction and it was always clear on it’s position against HS soccer. Certainly high school soccer is controversial and may be a deal breaker for many. However  as a DA parent I certainly never felt defrauded. Are you speaking for yourself? If so perhaps the clarity of your club communication is to blame. Less drama please.


----------



## End of the Line

Soccerfan2 said:


> DA did not fail to get initial traction and it was always clear on it’s position against HS soccer. Certainly high school soccer is controversial and may be a deal breaker for many. However  as a DA parent I certainly never felt defrauded. Are you speaking for yourself? If so perhaps the clarity of your club communication is to blame. Less drama please.


Go to this link (http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-interested-clubs), click where it says "here" near the bottom and read slide six from the webinar that it used to convince clubs and players to join.  Also read this (https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/about-face-heinrichs-says-girls-development-academy-will-allow-high-school-play/) for more information.  Heinrichs said kids could play HS without risking GDA status many times during her publicity and media campaign on this.  And if USSF was always consistent about banning HS, I have one question for you, which is how do you reconcile that with the fact that USSF allowed the girls to play HS the first year?

In the end, it doesn't matter, because GDA is toast.


----------



## Dos Equis

Soccerfan2 said:


> DA did not fail to get initial traction and it was always clear on it’s position against HS soccer. Certainly high school soccer is controversial and may be a deal breaker for many. However  as a DA parent I certainly never felt defrauded. Are you speaking for yourself? If so perhaps the clarity of your club communication is to blame. Less drama please.


In fairness, the DA application stated that existing HS players could get exempt from the HS prohibition and finish their HS careers.  But it also said that the clubs were still responsible for fielding teams during HS season.  It left it up to the clubs to add 2+2 and realize that granting exemptions was not feasible if they wanted to be fair and offer it to everyone, else they not have a roster of 11 to play.   

Fraud is a strong word, I think the DA was trying to have it both ways by offering a non-workable interim exemption policy.  And likely some clubs or coaches were similarly being deceptive by referencing this "non" option. Or both US Soccer and and some youth soccer clubs are just plain stupid.  The smart clubs realized there would be no exemptions, and said so up front.


----------



## Soccerfan2

It’s a national league. Not everyone has high school soccer at the same time. Aside from compromising a principle that they clearly feed is important (whether you agree with it or not) what else should USSF have done? I think the assumption of negative intent is off base. They tried to accommodate a transition period for girls already playing high school during DA implementation as best they could.
I do agree it’s possible some clubs could have misrepresented.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> US Soccer has really underestimated the importance of High School soccer to teenage girls. In NorCal, the Earthquakes had some dominant teams at the older age groups last year. This year, many of their best players(including a few national team players) decided to play high school soccer and are were not allowed to come back to the club after the high school season ended, and the Earthquakes teams are struggling because of this, including 0-7 and 0-8 blowouts. If US Soccer continues with this hard stance, I'd expect the migration away from GDA to continue.


So what about their U15 team?  That team hasn't lost a game.  Did the girls from that team defect once high school soccer season began?  My point is that it's harder to appreciate or feel the importance of something if you never experienced it.  The girls that age into HS while on a DA team (u15) seem to be a little less drawn to HS soccer than those that have already developed a social network through HS soccer.  I think it will take a few years to see how important HS soccer really is - assuming DA lasts that long. 

I'll also quibble with your assertion that the quakes had dominant teams at the older age groups last year.  Their 18/19 team finished in 8th out of 10 last year.  And the 18/19 team only won two games this year before high school season began.  The 16/17 team did finish second in their division last year, but couldn't manage to win a game in the playoffs.  What teams are you referring to that were so dominant?


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> So what about their U15 team?  That team hasn't lost a game.  Did the girls from that team defect once high school soccer season began?  My point is that it's harder to appreciate or feel the importance of something if you never experienced it.  The girls that age into HS while on a DA team (u15) seem to be a little less drawn to HS soccer than those that have already developed a social network through HS soccer.  I think it will take a few years to see how important HS soccer really is - assuming DA lasts that long.
> 
> I'll also quibble with your assertion that the quakes had dominant teams at the older age groups last year.  Their 18/19 team finished in 8th out of 10 last year.  And the 18/19 team only won two games this year before high school season began.  The 16/17 team did finish second in their division last year, but couldn't manage to win a game in the playoffs.  What teams are you referring to that were so dominant?


If you're going to come at someone like that, at least get some facts straight. The 16/17 team came in 3rd during the playoffs. Pretty much the same team roster as the current 18/19 team that's struggling. http://www.ussoccerda.com/2018-Academy-Playoff-Standings-Girls-U15-U1617-U1819

And the Earthquakes U15 team isn't even the best U15 team in their own county. Almost the entire squad on the best U15 team in their county played high school soccer.


----------



## Kicker4Life

End of the Line said:


> Go to this link (http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-interested-clubs), click where it says "here" near the bottom and read slide six from the webinar that it used to convince clubs and players to join.  Also read this (https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-girls/about-face-heinrichs-says-girls-development-academy-will-allow-high-school-play/) for more information.  Heinrichs said kids could play HS without risking GDA status many times during her publicity and media campaign on this.  And if USSF was always consistent about banning HS, I have one question for you, which is how do you reconcile that with the fact that USSF allowed the girls to play HS the first year?
> 
> In the end, it doesn't matter, because GDA is toast.


Once again deriving arguments using only half the story....#grandfatherclause


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> If you're going to come at someone like that, at least get some facts straight. The 16/17 team came in 3rd during the playoffs. Pretty much the same team roster as the current 18/19 team that's struggling. http://www.ussoccerda.com/2018-Academy-Playoff-Standings-Girls-U15-U1617-U1819
> 
> And the Earthquakes U15 team isn't even the best U15 team in their own county. Almost the entire squad on the best U15 team in their county played high school soccer.


My bad on the 16/17 team.  I misread the scores.  Again, which were the dominant teams you were referring too?

Stop with the MVLA stuff - no one cares.  It has nothing to do with the discussion, but you just can't help yourself.


----------



## Kicker4Life

davin said:


> If you're going to come at someone like that, at least get some facts straight. The 16/17 team came in 3rd during the playoffs. Pretty much the same team roster as the current 18/19 team that's struggling. http://www.ussoccerda.com/2018-Academy-Playoff-Standings-Girls-U15-U1617-U1819
> 
> And the Earthquakes U15 team isn't even the best U15 team in their own county. Almost the entire squad on the best U15 team in their county played high school soccer.


Has MVLA played Earthquakes in the past 2 years?


----------



## Soccerfan2

davin said:


> If you're going to come at someone like that, at least get some facts straight. The 16/17 team came in 3rd during the playoffs. Pretty much the same team roster as the current 18/19 team that's struggling. http://www.ussoccerda.com/2018-Academy-Playoff-Standings-Girls-U15-U1617-U1819
> 
> And the Earthquakes U15 team isn't even the best U15 team in their own county. Almost the entire squad on the best U15 team in their county played high school soccer.


Yes, but the best U15 team in the county is kind of special in terms of team/coaching situation. Obviously those are not players that need to leave and go to DA for exposure. I think Mark’s point about U15 quakes being strong and representative of players who are willing to play DA and forgoe HS stands.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> My bad on the 16/17 team.  I misread the scores.  Again, which were the dominant teams you were referring too?
> 
> Stop with the MVLA stuff - no one cares.  It has nothing to do with the discussion, but you just can't help yourself.


The discussion is about how important high school soccer is. Maybe you don't care, because it doesn't fit your narrative, but it's relevant to the topic at hand. I've had hundred of posts here, and mentioned that club by name maybe a  handful of times. Didn't mention it in the previous post either, but it's telling that you took offense to something I didn't mention and very rarely mention.


----------



## davin

Kicker4Life said:


> Has MVLA played Earthquakes in the past 2 years?


Last time they played was August 2017. MVLA won again.  Had to mention it by name one time just for the dude a couple of posts above.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> The discussion is about how important high school soccer is. Maybe you don't care, because it doesn't fit your narrative, but it's relevant to the topic at hand. I've had hundred of posts here, and mentioned that club by name maybe a  handful of times. Didn't mention it in the previous post either, but it's telling that you took offense to something I didn't mention and very rarely mention.


How is a u15 MVLA team being better that the u15 Quakes relevant?  It isn't.  If girls were flocking to HS soccer from the Quakes and their poor results were indicative of that, you would have to explain why the same hasn't occurred with the u15 team.  But you can't.  The response you give is that MVLA is a better team.  Come on.  You ain't fooling anyone.  It was a pathetic jab.


----------



## MarkM

davin said:


> Last time they played was August 2017. MVLA won again.  Had to mention it by name one time just for the dude a couple of posts above.


Funny.  Girls DA didn't even begin until September 2017.  Nice try.


----------



## davin

MarkM said:


> Funny.  Girls DA didn't even begin until September 2017.  Nice try.


That Earthquakes team is the former DeAnza Force team that Deza took with him when he become the Earthquakes DOC. Rosters for both teams(DeAnza/Quakes and the team you don't like hearing about) have kept nearly constant for years. Keep digging.

http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=57400&GroupID=597375&Gender=Girls&Age=14


----------



## MarkM

SouthBayFutbol said:


> We were right there with you but I'll see your 5pm to 10am games and raise you a 7pm to 8am turnaround. And add a loss of an hour for daylight savings time in between and its 2 games in about 12 hours from OC to San Diego...I guess the 24 hours is more of a guideline than a rule


I think it was originally an 18-hour rule.  Sounds like that rule went out the door.


----------



## Zen

MarkM said:


> How is a u15 MVLA team being better that the u15 Quakes relevant?  It isn't.  If girls were flocking to HS soccer from the Quakes and their poor results were indicative of that, you would have to explain why the same hasn't occurred with the u15 team.  But you can't.  The response you give is that MVLA is a better team.  Come on.  You ain't fooling anyone.  It was a pathetic jab.


Davin speaks facts and is knowledgeable first-hand about the team/club/region you're making assumptions about.  Until DA, we played this team ~2-5 times a year across 3 different clubs.  Do you have insights or something other than sarcasm to share?  When people ask questions, I assume they want answers.  Davin's response mentioning MVLA wasn't to your question.  The discussion was the importance of high school and not just lower-level uncommitted players that have a desire to play.  I wished my daughter didn't play high school, but I believe it should be her choice.  Just because a DA player foregoes high school doesn't mean they're happy about it.  U15 is recruiting age.  No one is pissing anyone off at this time.  It's not rocket science. Older DA players who have committed, may choose to play high school...like Sophie Jones U17 GNT player of the year from the Quakes...but I'm sure you already knew that.  Many GNT and high-level players choose to play high school - assuming that means it's important to them.


----------



## outside!

Dos Equis said:


> Or both US Soccer and and some youth soccer clubs are just plain stupid.


You always post good stuff, but I just wanted to highlight this sentence.


----------



## Dos Equis

outside! said:


> You always post good stuff, but I just wanted to highlight this sentence.


I cannot take credit for Hanlon's Razor -- "Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity."


----------



## SOCCERMINION

Its, crazy to think that DA started a little over a year ago and people are already talking about it being over. Come on GDA is not going to go away. Lets all step back and look at whats best for Girls soccer. I will agreee that if/when Blues leaves GDA in Socal that will be a  blow to GDA but in the bigger picture things will still continue on. I dont want to see GDA struggle and have a flight back to ECNL. I'd  like to see  GDA restructure , like was previouly proposed., Get smaller, become more elite orientated , less teams pulling from all resources , align with ECNL, ODP  all levels of club play and allow High school socceer . USSDA not supporting Girrls High school soccer is stupidity coming from an organization trying to promote soccer.  USSDA should be promoting everything and anything that raise the level and interest of Soccer in the USA ,  Period....


----------

